# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  If you post in this thread you will have a lucid dream tonight!

## Draemer90

Believe me, it's true! It's got something to do with how your brain works!

Just a quick fun thread I thought we could post in, and have lucid dreams because of it!
*
DDDDDDRRRREEEEAAAAAMMMMMEEEERRRRSSSSS  UUUUUUUNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIITTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE !*

----------


## Sensei

Screw it. I shall have a lucid. Want me to report back in 8 hours? I'll tell you my awesome adventure.

----------


## Draemer90

Ok, 

Good luck dreaming.

----------


## AstralMango

Oh hell yeah! Like Sensei, I'll report back in the morning.  :smiley:

----------


## Draemer90

I'm pulling an all nighter I think. I slept like 11 hours today and had like 5 lucid dreams. I just remembered one too. I need to get my dream journal started. I'm contemplating writing it on my Mac versus on a notepad but I think it would be better if I wrote it on paper because it just seems more appropriate.   I had a dream I was inside of a video game and that I was playing basketball with a friend. I love LDing.

----------


## Joelmosen

I shall also have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## MrPriority

Count me in!

----------


## Saizaphod

Is it this easy nowadays? Awesome!  ::dreamerchair::

----------


## LDleader

Ok I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Sensei

2 lucid dreams.


*Spoiler* for _Blood is icky_: 




I am in a town overrun by titans. I keep trying to avoid them, but each time I think I have avoided them I get paralyzed and am stuck there for a while. I keep getting eaten and respawning. Suddenly this makes perfect sense. This is a dream! I look over and see Lucy (Chronicles of Narnia) crying and I walk over to her.
"It is going to be ok." I tell her and put a hand on her back.
"How can you say that? I haven't seen Aslan and everyone is dying."
"I will set everything straight. I know how to stop this." I tell her and I walk towards some titans that are around a corner.
I notice that there are blood trails coming out of the back of them. They are hitting each other, and when anything hits a blood trail it freezes. I jump in front of one outside of its range of vision, but it still knows that I am there and there are blood trails in the front as well. I hit one and it splatters all over me. I notice how gross it is, but am also stuck in the air. He grabs me and the view pans out to me being eaten. I realize that I shouldn't break the spell with dream control because I needed to do this task.
 I respawn and fly over to the titan again. This time I stop time for him and tear him apart with TK. I throw out some fire at a titan running at me and I realize that there is only one more. I step onto the ground and run over to him. I pull out my sword and yell at him.
"Come here!" He faces me and runs the 50 feet left between us. Blood trails swinging at me in all directions. I jump in between two lines and in between his legs. I climb up his back and hang on by digging my sword into him. He is only about 20 feet tall. I jump on his bald head and make the two cuts needed and he drops to the ground. I run over to Lucy and walk and talk with her for a while. I don't remember what about, but it was a very nice talk.  :smiley: 





*Spoiler* for _occulus rift... probably a dream_: 




I am playing laser tag with the occulus rift. I don't know why they wouldn't just make real guns in the game, but the full immersion into the game is awesome. I manage to go through the game without being shot once (At this point I was present and probably would have gotten lucid had I not thought I was playing a VR game). The laser tag was an old model that you could have at home that I owned when I was a kid. you could get shot in the chest and back, but you only had three lives. There was also a shield that you could use three times. The first game was in a foundry that reminds me of the foundry in Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1. The second place was my parent's house (probably because I actually played that there many times). I made it through the second game with only getting shot once. 

We all log out and go to the game select screen. I notice a message saying that I am needed at the tournament. I log in and someone is explaining the rules. I barely listen and I look at our new environment. This is a hand to hand combat world, not laser tag. Somehow it has turned into a full immersion VR rather than just sight. I step into the room. It is about the size of a dual hotel room with a door in between as well. I start the fight and beat each person. I don't remember much, but after this I slow down and notice that there are lots of obstacles and things like water that you can spray on the linoleum. I start the next round and it is a free for all with two brothers that I know. I realize now that this is a dream.
"all chances of you winning are gone, I know that this is a dream now." I say to the younger one, the one that I would probably be an even match against in a fight. I spray the linoleum as they both rush me and the older one falls on the ground. I jump on him and finish him with a couple hits. He logs out and the game resets with me and the other brother in corners. It starts up again and I start slipping on the water. I catch myself right before I hit and pull myself up. I don't know where the guy went. I check the other room and I can't find him. I look in the room and remember something from Air Gear (back when it was fun). If it is a completely white room that is well lit and you stand in the middle of it, you can disappear, and apparently stay invisible after leaving it for a while too. That doesn't make sense! I think, but then I remember that this is a dream and it doesn't have to. I get hit on the right and fall to the ground. I quickly stand up and get hit on the left. This time I swing and don't connect with anything. I don't want to use dream powers, but invisible is hard to beat without dream powers. I jump up and punch the light out. The room goes dark. I make some noise and then sidestep. I grab him in the torso and throw him where I know that there is a wall. I punch him about 3 times in the torso and then make my way up to his head. A few more hits there and it logs me out of the room, some tall lady is giving me an award and I wake up.  




This counts as posting today. So I will have a lucid dream tonight.  :wink2:

----------


## Sharpshoey

I guess I get to have a Lucid Dream too!

----------


## anderj101

OK, I'm in...  :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

No lucids, but my dream recall was all over the place. Had 6 or 7 dreams that were confusing fragments.

*Edit:* I took a vitamin B pill today and I heard it helps with recall, so I'm going to try this again. Hit me with your best shot, lucidity!

----------


## Bharmo

Luuucidityyyyyy!!!!!!!

----------


## JoannaB

I am lucid tonight.

----------


## Cubellius

Well, let's hope this works.

----------


## Nfri

look forward to  :smiley:

----------


## Jesslet

Aw yeah, awesome thread OP. Definitely gonna have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## Draemer90

I ended up sleeping 10 hours. I think I had a very quick LD but I'm not sure. I need to start my dream journal soon. 

Sensei those were cool dreams. Astral Mango I was in the same boat. I went to sleep at 5 am which probably had something to do with my dreams being all over the place. Well, I posted again for tonight so LD here I come!

----------


## FOATL

Count me in

----------


## WanderingSoul

Yes! May the lucid dream come to uss!

----------


## Yuusha

Yes, me too!

----------


## Exotuna

Yup, tonight I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## Sahadara

Well, why the hell not. I'm awake at 3:30 for a WBTB, and never had a lucid before, this will give me one.

----------


## Draemer90

> Well, why the hell not. I'm awake at 3:30 for a WBTB, and never had a lucid before, this will give me one.



This thread works 100 percent of the time, 20% of the time.

----------


## SinisterDezz

I'm not going to have a lucid dream tonight...

Paradox.

----------


## Sensei

My wife just had a baby and no sleep. Be careful posting in this thread. Haha.

----------


## LDman

Anyone who believes this and has lucid dreams will be subjected to the placebo-effect, after reading this this thread will no longer work for you...  :smiley:

----------


## OneUp

Looking forward to it!

----------


## Sensei

> Anyone who believes this and has lucid dreams will be subjected to the placebo-effect, after reading this this thread will no longer work for you...



I think everyone knows this my LDman. It should still work if we ignore posts like yours and have fun.  :tongue2:  I think that is the point of the thread.

----------


## NyxCC

LDing tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## SinisterDezz

> My wife just had a baby and no sleep. Be careful posting in this thread. Haha.



Congrats!

I think...

I'm not sure.

----------


## LDman

> I think everyone knows this my LDman. It should still work if we ignore posts like yours and have fun.  I think that is the point of the thread.



Off cours but sometimes I like playing captain obvious...

----------


## LiquidNitrogen

Time to have my second lucid dream

----------


## FryingMan

Come on now, what a totally post count hoarding thread!!
uh, and here's my post, I want to lucid dream and get wings!

----------


## Z-Grav

I will make it happen

----------


## Bobblehat

I meant to post in this thread last night but forgot. I only have myself to blame for not having an LD last night.

----------


## HansiElneff

Seems legit. I'm going to be lucid tonight!

----------


## Sensei

> Off cours but sometimes I like playing captain obvious...



Shouldn't it be "of course" instead of "off cours"? just pointing out the obvious.  :Shades wink:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Ooh, yes please! I will have a lucid dream tonight.  :Nod yes:

----------


## mimihigurashi

I didn't even post here before and had a LD last night xD Only read a few posts and had a very vivid, very lucid dream.. Too bad I messed up my recall and managed to remember like 5% of it *smacks herself* Gosh darn it!

----------


## Draemer90

> I didn't even post here before and had a LD last night xD Only read a few posts and had a very vivid, very lucid dream.. Too bad I messed up my recall and managed to remember like 5% of it *smacks herself* Gosh darn it!



That's tough. I love having lucid dreams and remembering everything. For like 20 seconds? Then I get distracted or go back to sleep. I forget to log my dream and I don't even remember why it was as amazing as it was. The best way to remember the dreams is to lay still and try to remember before getting out of bed right?

----------


## mimihigurashi

> That's tough. I love having lucid dreams and remembering everything. For like 20 seconds? Then I get distracted or go back to sleep. I forget to log my dream and I don't even remember why it was as amazing as it was. The best way to remember the dreams is to lay still and try to remember before getting out of bed right?



Nothing worse than losing a good LD. Yeah we have to make an effort to write them down even if we feel extremely sleepy. And yeah you have to stay still and try to remember them, but I woke up a couple hours earlier, tried to remember what I dreamt to try MILD, but accidentally fell asleep (forgot to roll on my back so I won't fall asleep prematurely). Then I woke up later and snoozed the hell out of my alarm and out the window went all my recall thanks to that, lol, don't do what I did...

----------


## Erkums

Lucid adventure, here I come!

----------


## KonchogTashi

gonna be a good one!

----------


## Yuusha

I felt like I was extremely close to getting lucid last time.
My dream recall was horrible that night, but I have vague memories of "trying to trigger lucidity" in a dream, so that's cool.
Anyway, I'll just become lucid tonight, then.  ::content::

----------


## Goldenspark

I too will lucid dream tonight.

It's written down now it must be true.

----------


## virusje

I didn't have a account so I only red this thread and guess what, I became lucid.
Now I'm posting in it, hell yeah I'm getting lucid tonight!!

----------


## cooleymd

It may be Tuesday morning soon, but I'm feeling lucky and I'm going to throw caution to the wind and eat toxic amounts of supplements.   :smiley:  100+ mg of everything  :smiley:

----------


## Forg

Why not?

----------


## Sensei

Weee! 2 more lucids last night. Gonna have some more tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I didn't get to sleep last night, so I'm hoping my post carries over to today...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PercyLucid

Bit of dry spell due being a bit busy! I shall lucid dream tonight and get the ToTM done!

----------


## Bobblehat

I am posting! Tonight will be my night!  :smiley:

----------


## stevendoig

Mine too - I'm going tae be lucid the night!!!  :smiley:

----------


## Goldenspark

I want my money back :-(

----------


## Tomtoastgrant

I WILL have a lucid dream tonight! And so will all of you  :smiley:

----------


## Starflare

Me too.

----------


## cooleymd

> 100+ mg of everything



= 100% insomnia

Wed Morning but still feeling lucky 100+mg of everything but need to throw in 200mg of 5HTP for sleep induction first

----------


## gab

Guys, it's working!

I didn't post here but read replies like "me too" and "having one tonight" in the "new posts" thing on the side of the main page everytime I scrolled by.

I had a DILD few days ago and a WILD yesterday.

----------


## Primeape

Alright, I'll have one too  ::D:

----------


## Eonnn

I just hope I can remember it.

----------


## Hunterkiss

Sure will. And when it happens, I'll stay calm and it won't be a big deal - just awesomeness. And I'll do my next goal and check it off my to do list when I wake up. ::D:

----------


## ageofthunder

I'm going to have a lucid, I'm rather due for one.

----------


## Xara

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Sensei

Almost forgot to post here today. Lol. Had some lucids last night.

----------


## dolphin

One lucid tonight will extend my lucid streak to 7 nights. I've been forgetting the TOTMs though, have to make it happen!

----------


## Gaea

I will have a lucid tonight! (hopefully)

Even though it's a placebo

----------


## kosich

In for my first ever LD.

----------


## dolphin

No lucid dream last night. Didn't sleep too well.  ::whyme::  I tried my best!

I did intentionally incubate a dream though for the second night in a row. I'm getting better at that! I incubated a couple of dreams last month too. I should look into increasing that skill.

----------


## dutchraptor

I wont have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## DreamyBear

You owe me a lucid dream tonight! ::deal::

----------


## rays112

Well, looking forward to a LD then  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> I wont have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## DawnEye11

Whenever I go to bed and want to be lucid I say "I will become lucid"to myself and think about what kind of dream I want to have. Reading dream journals and things about lucidity sometime in the day also guarantees it. So I'm sure my chance has just now boosted to a 85% chance  after posting on this thread. However,what time I go to bed will really determine whether I become lucid or not. :ClouDing around:

----------


## PercyLucid

Tonight I will complete the ToTM.

----------


## dolphin

> I wont have a lucid dream tonight.







> 



It's called a reverse jinx, a very clever maneuver. That's what I should have done!

By saying he won't have a lucid dream he wins either way. Either he makes a correct prediction or he has some lucid dream(s)!

I won't have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Enigmatik

Kind of off topic... But.... Is that Sageous?  Sageous.jpg = template.jpg ???

----------


## Iriba

I will have one LD  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> It's called a reverse jinx, a very clever maneuver. That's what I should have done!
> 
> By saying he won't have a lucid dream he wins either way. Either he makes a correct prediction or he has some lucid dream(s)!
> 
> I won't have a lucid dream tonight.



LOL... Not sure... words are extremely powerful... however, is true that the subconscious does not understand negations (Reason why saying "I will not wake up prematurely from my LD" is a bad mantra..) So the subconscious will change won't into will hehehehe. Still, I like more the positive.

I will lucid dream tonight.

----------


## ATA

"subconscious does not understand negations"
not true its uderstand them but not work with them very well its very dependent on state conscious
usage of not need prefrontal cotex function to use top-down influnece to turn off mental representation or block its apearence

in less awake state the "not" trick work better but still is not very good idea use it it can create lot of mess


-------------
edit+

How subconscious works with negation
It is often argued that  subconscious cant use negations and  not understand them , its not entirely true its understand them just can not easily avoid the activation of memory traces .After activation its tries to turn off / block the trace.   The level of activation in most cases greater than the level of blockage causedby negation.If we are stressed orin deeper trance, hypnosis and higher brain functions are limited and blocking almost nonexisttent.This situation is often used in hypnosis.


Experiment: Measurement of activation subjective concept: Pink Elephant  (nuber is subjective level of activation)

Pink Elephant 47-56

Do not think of a pink elephant 37-42

Do not think of a pink elephant 1min  37-42

You can not think of a pink elephant 12

You can not think of a pink elephant for 1min   6

You must not think of a pink elephant 42

You must not think of a pink elephant 1min    0.6 to 0.2 (is  really a problem to think about  him)

You must not  think of a pink elephant because it is a big   15 

You can not think of a pink elephant  because is big for  1min     80 (interesting  because most people are able to bypass logic for me activate it and anylize reason)

----------


## NyxCC

> LOL... Not sure... words are extremely powerful... however, is true that the subconscious does not understand negations (Reason why saying "I will not wake up prematurely from my LD" is a bad mantra..) So the subconscious will change won't into will hehehehe. Still, I like more the positive.



I successfully used "I will not be afraid/ I am not afraid" to reduce occurence of nightmares and not to be afraid or as afraid when facing challenging dream figures. 

Anyways, since posting here: time for another ld!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I had borderline ld last night. It wasn't lucid enough to add to my count, though. I was trying a new method (visualization, incubation) so it was kind of expected. I partially incubated another dream though! 

I've been thinking a lot more about LD lately now that my favorite computer game isn't working again and I'm bored.

I'm sure I could LD quickly enough with my old trusty method but things get a little dicey when I try to create a new, better method. I still want to get better! Therefore, things might get a little dicey if you get my drift.

I really want to complete the TOTM, though!  I'll have an ld tonight.

----------


## Figen

I guess I should post here. Maybe I will get my first in a few months

----------


## GalMutzafy

Greatest homework ever

----------


## Therome

Since I have posted here I will have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I wont have a lucid dream tonight.



Not fair!

I already introduced the paradox!

----------


## DreamBeard

All right, you tempted me to it. I shall be lucid tonight  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Not fair!
> 
> I already introduced the paradox!



Ha I didn't even notice. I guess I just put more gravitas into my posts.

----------


## InnerVision

I'm gonna be lucid tonight!

----------


## OneUp

You know what, I'll take a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## spellbee2

That was easy...

----------


## ageofthunder

Time for round two!

----------


## alanaelease

LOVE these threads! I *WILL* have a lucid dream tonight. One with a high level of lucidity, too. On top of that, it will be so vivid, that I'll remember every single detail in the morning, without even trying. No "but"s about it. Definitely reporting back in the morning  :smiley:  Good luck everyone!

----------


## Avian

I've been summoned to the military of my mind for a tour of service. I'm off to slay some dream-demons, wish me luck! I'm going to do it up.

----------


## Salvoa

its time i get back in the game its been too long IM IN!

----------


## spellbee2

Well, it kind of worked. I had a semi-lucid, but forgot all of it.

Is there a thread to post in that will make me _remember_ my dreams?

----------


## dolphin

It's time would like multiple lucids. It's been a while!

I'll have 2+ lucid dreams tonight.

----------


## anderj101

Ya know what they all say? "The third time's the charm." ...well, here's my round 2. I will not lucid tonight, but I will tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## UG8806

I need to go to a  particular place.  So  yeah, bedtime for me.

----------


## ixJake

At first I thought it was stupid, then realised its a great idea!

Here's my post  :smiley:  im LD'ing tonighttt

----------


## NyxCC

Lucid with Gizmo and Santa's sleigh.

----------


## ThreeCat

Let's do this.  Lucid tonight!

----------


## MrPriority

Last time didn't work out. So tonight will be twice as long! Let's do this!

----------


## alanaelease

Didn't work for me, but hey I've got nothing to loose. WE'RE ALL GONNA HAVE AN AWESOME LUCID DREAM TONIGHT, ESPECIALLY ME.

----------


## dolphin

It worked for me last night, I had 3 lucids. I started to get my next wave of FAs that help me get lucid.

A big rain storm is coming tonight so I'll be able to use the rain sound as an extra reality check. Either that or I'll have rainy FAs.  ::lol:: 

I'll have lucid dreams tonight. I'll try the advanced TOTMs.

----------


## SinisterDezz

Lucid tonight <3

----------


## sparkley

Can't wait to have one tonight  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Poor Gizmo was waiting for me in dreamland, but I overdid my wbtb efforts and couldn't fall asleep.  :Sad: 

Patience little friend, don't unpack all the presents yet. I'm coming to help you!

----------


## Eamo24

Hehe, hope this works.  :smiley:

----------


## bratt

I'd like to have a LD too. Hope i ll have one tonight. Also staying up late, will go to sleep ay 5 am. Wish me luck!))

----------


## AstralMango

> Hehe, *hope* this works.







> I'd like to have a LD too. *Hope* i ll have one tonight. Also staying up late, will go to sleep ay 5 am. Wish me luck!))



One of the key things to have a lucid dream is expectation, not hoping. You *will* have a lucid dream tonight. Expect it to happen.  :smiley:  Huh, oh yeah, I made a comment. Bring on the lucids!

----------


## bratt

AstralMango, thanks!!
Came back here to give feedback. As you said, or prophecised, i had lucid dream yesterday )) i had WILD) 
Yeah, expect intent and wish, and soon it will happen.
Go dreamers)

----------


## Eamo24

> One of the key things to have a lucid dream is expectation, not hoping. You *will* have a lucid dream tonight. Expect it to happen.



I think you might be right; I've had some success with MILD from expecting and knowing that I would LD. Confidence in LD ability is important as well, I think.  :smiley: 





> Huh, oh yeah, I made a comment. Bring on the lucids!



Hehe, I'm really not sure about the effectiveness of this thread (no LD's after posting yesterday!  ::chuckle::  ).

----------


## spellbee2

It's happening tonight. I can feel it.

----------


## mitten1997

i am going to ld tonight.....tonight's the night!!!!!!!!!!idgaf if it's a school night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bigbudf92

Woohoo lucid dreams for all  ::D:

----------


## LucidPokemon

First LD! Take me somewhere crazy.

----------


## sedrick

You're on.

----------


## lolArtish

I want a lucid.

----------


## robertcox88

I am having my 3rd Lucid dream tonight let's gooooooo... I also jerked it like 3 times today so I shouldn't be horny enough to get caught up in some party girl chasing plot like I did last night. I should have been lucid... tonight is the night!

----------


## kylikeit

I want to have a lucid dream! Hopefully this works!  ::tongue::

----------


## Elochai

Gettin lucid yoooooooo!!!

----------


## Infinityjester

Thank you for this golden ticket draemer.

----------


## spellbee2



----------


## AnotherDreamer

I will have a lucid dream tonight!!!!!  :mwahaha:

----------


## cooleymd

My next Lucid will be my official 25th  :smiley: 

So tonight's dream goal flip a dream quarter and call edge  :smiley: 

I'm betting it all on EDGE  :smiley: 

(I should have bet on Insomnia, I didn't dream at all  :smiley:  he he)

----------


## WaltersDreams

It's cool how you can make your brain think things like this. I.e: telling yourself that a cup of water is actually sleep meds, it can help you sleep.

Let's hope this works!

----------


## FryingMan

Enough with short lucid moments: it will be a long vivid high awareness lucid tonight!

----------


## pearlzandlace01

Heck, I'll try it!

----------


## AstralMango

A long lucid dream is headed my way tonight!

----------


## Xandy

Woohoo!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Tonight...I will be lucid!!!  :superman:

----------


## Snehk

With posting in this thread, my lucidity shall increase this night!

----------


## Tape

I will lucid dream tonight sir!

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, let's do this. *LEEEEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS.*

My subconscious will never know what hit it.

----------


## TravisE

Hey guys, what's up?  ::D:

----------


## Forg

Alright, let's go for 3 LDs in 3 nights  ::D:  .

----------


## lagoon

First lucid in a month, here I come!! :Hi baby:

----------


## cooleymd

90% of my lucids are on weekends, and its the weekend.  If not today then tomorrow  :smiley: 
If not once then probably twice or thrice  :smiley:  confidence is high

----------


## robot that is lucid

Hey, why not.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I can feel it, tonight I will be lucid!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Whoops, posted in the wrong thread. But now that I'm here, I will totally have a lucid dream tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Miau

Oh yeah, I can feel the lucidity already!

----------


## Djaxup

Lucid dream incoming tonight! Wohooo  :smiley:

----------


## spoocky2005

May i get one of them lucid dreams tonight  :tongue2:  please and thank you

----------


## bemistaken

To the lucidity GOD...PLEASE?!!    :Crying:

----------


## Astaroth

Sure I will.

----------


## bemistaken

Oh wait! I forgot to add, "I WILL HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT." 

I can't take any chances...

----------


## virusje

I waill have a very long lucid dream tonight!!!

 ::zzz::  ::zzz::

----------


## dolphin

will lucid dream tonight❗

----------


## yost

I'm going to use isochronic tones today and I think this post can only help. Alright guys, ready to get in the game

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Tonight. I.will. be. Lucid!  ::tardis::

----------


## LouaiB

Lucidity! I will catch you by the tail!!

LDing gods! Forgive my no-djing laziness sins! I repent! Never again! Grant me you power and the ability to spread lucidity to all dreamers!

----------


## DreamyBear

I HAAAAAAAVE THE POOOOOOOWER!!!!!! Im totally going to get a LD now, that's for sure! :boogie:

----------


## Kabloom

Time to break the lazy cycle.

----------


## bemistaken

Please Lucy! 

I will lucid dream tonight! I will lucid dream tonight! I will lucid dream tonight!

Doing it in 3's have always worked for me in the past!  :Cheeky:

----------


## RavenOfShadow

If this doesn't work, I want my money back.

----------


## LouaiB

> If this doesn't work, I want my money back.



We can ask for refunds?!
MINE DIDN'T WORK!! I'll have my LDing cash back please...thank you!

----------


## dolphin

This thread didn't work for me the first time but it has the last 5 times.

My record 15 night lucid streak was snapped last night. ::damnit::  Time to pick up the pieces and start another one! I'll have a lucid dream tonight!  ::D: 

May Santa bring lucid dreams to everybody else too!  ::santa::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I will have a Christmas lucid tonight!  ::santa::

----------


## bemistaken

I wish I may,
I wish I might,
Lucy will you please,
Allow me to be LUCID tonight???

Merry Christmas!  :;-):

----------


## lucidro

I will have a lucid dream tonight ! I can feel it!

----------


## FryingMan

All I want for Christmas….IS AMAZING, AWARE, LUCIDS ALL NIGHT!

----------


## LouaiB

> All I want for Christmas….IS AMAZING, AWARE, LUCIDS ALL NIGHT!



LIES!!LIES!!!!!!!!!!
You shouldn't just want them. You gotta NEED them!
I wish for just 5 vivid minutes in a certain place with a certain person in a certain mood! I...NEEEEED....IT!!
*cry...goes to the furthest corner and cries like a little soby baby*
Please......please....*shivering*.....pleaseeeee..  ......I.....please....... *cry*
I.......I.......I........I wish for just 5 vivid aware intense minutes. Just five! PLEASE!!!! I BEG OF YOU!! I NEED IT!!!! Or....or....my heart will shatter *tears up*

Now that's how it's done, power charging the MILD!!!!

----------


## OneUp

Ill have a lucid the next time I fall asleep.

----------


## bemistaken

A Christmas Miracle...thanks Lucy.

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2139970

----------


## Synergeon

30f5a187935b82c4aaa27c115b166272.jpg

----------


## Row

Tonight I WILL have an vivid lucid dream.

----------


## FOATL

> Time to break the lazy cycle.



yeah me too...its kinda hard to stay motivated

----------


## Dthoughts

.

----------


## shadowwolf6tail

May as well comment for good luck.

----------


## ThreeCat

> LIES!!LIES!!!!!!!!!!
> You shouldn't just want them. You gotta NEED them!
> I wish for just 5 vivid minutes in a certain place with a certain person in a certain mood! I...NEEEEED....IT!!
> *cry...goes to the furthest corner and cries like a little soby baby*
> Please......please....*shivering*.....pleaseeeee..  ......I.....please....... *cry*
> I.......I.......I........I wish for just 5 vivid aware intense minutes. Just five! PLEASE!!!! I BEG OF YOU!! I NEED IT!!!! Or....or....my heart will shatter *tears up*
> 
> Now that's how it's done, power charging the MILD!!!!



Glad to have you back, Louai.  The forum wasn't the same without you.   ::rallysmile:: 

Oh, and I will definitely have a lucid dream tonight  :smiley:

----------


## ageofthunder

I'm going to have my 3rd lucid dream in a row tonight, totally!

----------


## Blackhammer

Ok let the magical thread work  :smiley:

----------


## alanaelease

I don't want a lucid dream. I NEED one. I will lucid dream tonight. I will lucid dream tonight. I will lucid dream tonight. It's not much to accomplish. Just one, minuscule thought could trigger a lucid dream. Just a thought. All I need is one thought for all of my dreams to come true...literally.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

A few nights late, but it really did work heh. Though I have been pretty consistent lately... Ok work again, now.

----------


## Phantox

Post

----------


## RubyDoo

I will have an epic lucid dream tonight!  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

TGIN (Thank God It's Nighttime)

----------


## AdelaideVenia

*posts*

Got noting to lose!

----------


## Blackhole

60% of the time, it works everytime.  :Cool:

----------


## RubyDoo

So I had a lucid dream!! 😁 going for round 2 tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, will you please give me another lucid before the year 2014 is out? I will lucid dream tonight!

----------


## MamaBilleh

Tonight is the night indeed!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, my birthday is at midnight (Jan. 1), do you know what I would like for a birthday present???  ::breakitdown::  

I will lucid dream tonight!  

*HAPPY NEW YEARS DREAMVIEWS!*  :Party:

----------


## MamaBilleh

Managed to do a FILD after posting here! Let's go round 2!! We will lucid dream tonight   ::D:

----------


## spoocky2005

Well since today is the last day of the year and we get a wish at the end of the year , can mine be a lucid dream please   :smiley:

----------


## Kabloom

Despite the messed up sleep schedule, please let me have just one more before the new year begins.  :ClouDing around:

----------


## RubyDoo

Happy New Years! Please let me have a lucid dream and start the new year feeling great waking up from it!  ::D:

----------


## Zeater

Does this even work?

----------


## dolphin

This thread has worked for me 6/7 times.

I'll try to experiment doing my "I'm dreaming" mantra all night long. We'll see where it takes me!

----------


## jkdawg190

_The next time I'm dreaming, I will look at my hands and realise I'm dreaming from this thread._ Good luck all.

----------


## Wasatch

I will have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I am lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## Kain

Today is my day,I'm feelin' it!
Let's dream a lucid dream tonight,together!  :Rock out:

----------


## ronjackson2

I'll have a lucid dream too !!!

----------


## NinjaBtch

Im going to kill batman.

----------


## CallMeDelirious

Why not? Fingers crossed for everybody!  ::D:

----------


## BlairBros

Let the thaumaturgy of the interwebs unite and let this work!

----------


## Dark Passenger

Here we go.

----------


## MamaBilleh

Didn't post yesterday, no lucid dream.

Let's see how I do tonight  :wink2:

----------


## RubyDoo

I will be lucid tonight.

----------


## BlairBros

It didn't work last night lol, but that was because I had a terrible night waking up all the time and being unable to sleep, but heres to tonight!

----------


## MamaBilleh

Goin' for the third lucid of the week!

----------


## Xibran123

It's been a while but I will lucid dream tonight as well  :smiley: .

----------


## Mellanhavande

I'm going to be lucid tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Had one this afternoon, but what the heck.

----------


## Ramin2097

Hell yep.I will become lucid tonight...

----------


## MamaBilleh

Didn't become lucid, house was too noisy. Let's do this again, one last lucid before Winter Break ends!  ::D:

----------


## Randall38

I could use one right about now!  Let the lucid dreaming begin!!!!   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## spellbee2

It worked last night, so LET'S DO IT AGAIN!

----------


## dianhsuhe

Hey whatever works, I have been in a drought so maybe this will help.  Salud!

----------


## MamaBilleh

FILD will work tonight!

----------


## andyet2900

First post 2015? Let my first lucid dream be tonight  ::D:

----------


## TravisE

I think I'll go ahead and try this again, since my sleep cycles seem kind of weird the last few days and I feel like it's messing me up.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dark Passenger

This worked the last time so we're doin it again!

----------


## rattlebones1

May as well.

----------


## LiquidNitrogen

Tonight im gonna float around in space and enjoy the weightlessness and the view

----------


## spellbee2

It's been a week since I've had a good one. Let's do it.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Ok work your magic again little thread.

----------


## SuperHans

Looking forward to tonight now

----------


## RubyDoo

Going to be lucid tonight.

----------


## dolphin

Working my way back up from an LD slump, I will have a fully lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Cookino

Well, it's been a week since my last lucid. No hurt in trying. Looking foward to this night!

----------


## spellbee2

Okay, honestly, I haven't been giving this thread a ton of credit. I thought it was kinda funny and cute, and I was like "What the heck, I'll post because it's hip and I need to stay 'with it.'" And it's worked pretty well, I think. Only 2 of the six or so times I posted did it NOT give me a lucid dream that night, but that was during Christmas break, so I was focusing a lot on lucid dreaming, actually doing WBTB, RCs, and the like.

But last night after posting, I seriously had the first lucid I've had in over a week. At college. On 6 hours of sleep. Which is like impossible for me usually. And it was a decent one, too. And I wasn't really consistent with my RCs, or my mantras, or my awareness. But dang it, I had a lucid anyway, and I'm convinced it was from this thread.

So keep on keeping on, my peeps. It works. I'm living, dreaming proof.

----------


## InnerVision

I will be lucid, for the first time in weeks I will be lucid!!!

----------


## 11Greg

Why not, I will lucid dream.

----------


## JadeGreen

Can't hurt to try.  ::roll::

----------


## wemaro

I will be lucid tonight!

----------


## FryingMan

Tonight, I remember to recognize the dream state!

----------


## sprada

So this is why I'm having such a hard time lucid dreaming.
How long were you planning to keep this hidden?!

This is my post.
I'm so having an awesome LD tonight.

----------


## Cookino

Hey, it worked. It was a short dream, but it was lucid. I guess I'm going to be posting here frequently from now on.

----------


## TheUncanny



----------


## 101Volts

Well, I'll ask:

Really? And is it good to do or not? I imagine it is, depending on the situation and what I do with the lucidity. Just like a kitchen knife and my mind.

----------


## bemistaken

I recognize I am dreaming! I am Lucid tonight!

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, do it again.

----------


## InnerVision

I will be lucid tonight!!!

----------


## bemistaken

It worked!

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2143333

I Lucid dream tonight...with STABILITY and CONTROL!  :smiley:

----------


## SAFLINT

Gonna have one lol 😂

----------


## AdelaideVenia

Here goes!
I'm gonna have a great dream tonight.  ::D:

----------


## MamaBilleh

I will realize i'm dreaming.

----------


## stefanos98

I am going to realize i am dreaming . I am going to have a vivid lucid dream

----------


## spellbee2

Mlemity mlem, let it happen again!

----------


## Darko22

Tonight i will realize that i'm dreaming.

----------


## bemistaken

Oh yes, I'm back...I lucid dream tonight! With control and stabilization!

----------


## SuperHans

Seems legit  :;-):

----------


## DoubleHelix

I will realize I am dreaming. I will remember my dreams.  I will realize I am dreaming. I will remember my dreams. I will realize I am dreaming. I will remember my dreams. 

Good night, all. Pleasant lucid dreams!

----------


## spellbee2

Mlem

----------


## MamaBilleh

I will successfully WILD

----------


## Gusto

Tonight I will WBTB + WILD.
See you later...

----------


## Rodrodrod

I have been putting off posting in here until it's absolutely necessary. The time has come to end this...

----------


## Educamdiaz

Hi!! This is my first post, and I want to say hello everybody! I'm a padawan in that world of dreams and I would like to have a lucid dream tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Posting again.

^Hi.

----------


## emily2119

i shall try! pasha here i come!!<3  :0

----------


## DoubleHelix

I _will_ have a lucid dream tonight.  I _will_ have a lucid dream tonight.  I _will_ have a lucid dream tonight.

Nighty night all. Hope _all_ posters to this thread (myself included)  have a wonderful LD tonight!

----------


## DeltaDreamer

Ha, now do we have to read everyone's comments here or just a few and write out our own? Kinda just answered my own question by posting anyway so, here I am!

----------


## nbent412

I'm a have one

----------


## Spaghetti

"In this thread"

----------


## Efthemia

I will be having a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Randall38

I hope my natural lucid dreaming abilities take affect tonight as I have been slacking in the RC department!  Let get lucid!

----------


## Raswalt

hahaa wishful thinking

----------


## BlairBros

Dream Guide here we come! (I hope)

----------


## Monster99d

Lets do it  :smiley:

----------


## DarkDreamer1020

Lucid Dream here I come!

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, haven't used this in a while. Maybe that's why I haven't had any good lucids lately.

----------


## Graywolf

Thanks for the thread!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sagez

It's that easy nowadays ay? ;p

----------


## Synapse

Placebo power!  ::alien:: 
Let's have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Hitokage

Haha great idea actually  ::D:

----------


## maus

Time to lucid!  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Row

Am doing WBTB right now. When I go to sleep again I will definitely have a lucid dream.

----------


## raffifish

Question should I only post shortly before going to bed or can I do it any time of day? Maybe it's more efficient to do it later in the evening, so I remember the goal. At the same time, maybe by doing it earlier it has more time to sink to my subconscious.. Eh whatever.

I will have a lucid dream tonight and I will rub my hands, increase clarity, spin around and just have the most awesome lucid adventure. No high expectations here.

----------


## Dark Passenger

such lucidity, much vivid

----------


## Djaxup

^^ wow

----------


## Crabface

Here it goes!  :smiley:

----------


## Sagez

Yes! I will add it to my DJ.

----------


## chance7hope

Let the lucid dreaming begin then 🌃💤 ^ω^

----------


## sleepyzac

alright i'll bite.

----------


## liam12345677

Sure, why not give it a shot? TONIGHT, I SHALL HAVE A LUCID DREAM!

----------


## Martijn0162

Guess I'll give it a chance, i'll report back in the morning!

----------


## bennettb6

*Aww yeah. Tonight will be a lucid night. Or my WBTB tomorrow morning. One way or the other.*

----------


## chance7hope

Well I didn't have a lucid dream, but I had a very vivid normal dream and I recorded a lot of feagments with a lot of information! Next tinme probably  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Posty post, Lucy lucid.

----------


## TheBeaverPro

You know what all these kids says these days, #YOLO

----------


## HandsomeWolf

This is going to break my dry spell 💤

----------


## tishoy

yeaaah budddyyyy

----------


## Shansss

Feeling like having one tonight. Look forward to it

----------


## blacklex

eyyyy why not. Happy dreaming!

----------


## insideout

Not seeing a whole lot of follow up results posts here.
Possibly my chronic self-doubt and skepticism will overpower the placebo effect of posting in this thread.
And that thought may have jinxed it.
Uh, I mean, I will have a lucid dream, yeah.

----------


## AstroFlyer

Ok i'll bite ! 
 :Big laugh:

----------


## riddlepug

Let's find out.

----------


## riddlepug

Holy, it worked.

----------


## Graywolf

Heck yeah I will

----------


## ShyAngel

I'm looking forward to it.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

_Sign_...how dry I am. "I WILL BE LUCID TONIGHT!"

----------


## RubyDoo

This worked the first time I posted to this, this will break my dry spell tonight!!  ::tongue::

----------


## Barry

alright

----------


## JadeGreen

I will have a lucid dream soon! I am a good lucid dreamer. I've done this over 200 times, most of which are in my dream journal! It's a peice of cake!

Lucid dreaming is something I started as a hobby. I must find a balance between enjoying myself, having fun and taking this seriously.

I'm also gonna remember to stabilize this time around. I need to remember to rub my hands together, stomp my foot on the ground, touch something, eat something, or simply say stabilize dream. This will make my efforts to become lucid much more worthwhile.

----------


## Row

Tonight I WILL actually have a Lucid Dream.

----------


## azrafox

Just started re-thinking about lucid dreaming and this is the first topic I come across on the forum - this must be fate! Tonight is the night!

----------


## azrafox

Well damn...I actually did. Broke my dry spell of almost half a year. The power of this thread!

----------


## spellbee2

Time to break my dry spell tonight. Leggo.

----------


## Sporehed

i think my weed smoking is inhibiting my dreams, hopefully this thread helps hahaha  ::chuckle::

----------


## rocker340

I can't wait to have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## Dodge631

Sweet! Been away from this for a while but glad to know first day back to forums is off to a good start!

----------


## spellbee2

Let's make it 3 in a row! DO IT!

----------


## Row

Tonight I will have an Lucid Dream.

----------


## ResamVi

Signing in for some lucid dreams.

----------


## Junsuina

Because I posted here, I will Have a Lucid dream Tonight

It will work!  :Nod yes: http://www.dreamviews.com/images/smilies/NodYes.gif

----------


## Rockefeller

Ok so let's go then, for LUCID DREAMS adventure tonight.

----------


## Sporehed

To report back, i had the most vivid dream in a while last night. It seemed to last a couple days although my recollection is off. I seem to have a recurring theme of being on vacation with my family, usually somewhere tropical. But the down side is that a lot of the time there seems to be a downer theme on it and sometimes outright scary or depressing. Eg; in many of my dreams the sky is a dark grey/cloudy, including this one. But aside from that there seem to be many cool experiences that happen throughout my dreams. Anyways just happy to see that i had some recollection and this kinda worked i guess hahaha. Cant wait to lucid dream tonight because of this post.

----------


## Dojodoj

May this be the start of a new dreaming chapter

----------


## Dodge631

Ive been rdy for one!

----------


## dreamscaper22

I'm going to have a lucid yipee

----------


## Mannelig

Lets see if it will work i will post the results tomorrow

----------


## BlueKat

It can only help to say and believe I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!  I'm definitely due one!!!

----------


## gab

2 FAs in last week. LD lurking. You can do iiiiiiit. Whoa, am I dreaming?!

----------


## Mannelig

Nothing happened maybe thats beacuse I slept about 5 hours  ::D:

----------


## Cookino

It's been some time... I'm ready for my lucid dream tonight!

----------


## TigerSoul

I so hope this works !  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## TigerSoul

Am I dreaming now ?

----------


## Dodge631

alright its time for another try! "post here" there i did it.

----------


## livingthedream

I feel you could be on to something...

----------


## Obogon

Im going to have a lucid dream tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## womp

Oh yeah. I can already feel it coming on.

EDIT: Yup, it worked. This thread is magic.

----------


## stevendoig

Ahem- i'm going to lucid dream tonight.....

----------


## Cobalt Storm

all right HERE GOES

----------


## Dodge631

"In this thread" ok i am ready to lucid dream!

----------


## Duncan

I am excited about how awesome my Lucid dream is tonight  :smiley:  I'm going to drink from a 'flask of healing' and feel amazing in the morning!

----------


## livingthedream

Im going to give this another go. Good thread!

----------


## LouaiB

Tonight-LD-BOOBS!!

----------


## SuckerPunch

> Tonight-LD-BOOBS!!



I'll have what he's having..

----------


## dowminator

I'll have one too

----------


## ~Dreamer~

On WBTB now... I'm looking forward to lucidity when I fall back asleep!  ::D: 

Update: It worked! I had a nice string of LDs.  ::D:

----------


## robertcox88

I could go for a serving a boobs as well... but I'm going do the deed before I go to sleep so I don't get too distracted by horniness. Hopefully tonight is the night. I tried FILD last night... didn't work. Will try again tonight after 2 hours sleep and 4 hours sleep and this time a WBTB after 6 hours... I'l try FILD during the WBTB sleep as well. Would love a midweek LUCID dream to power me through Hump Day!

----------


## cesararduino

I will have a lucid dream too!  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

Ilucid dream tonight.
This time, a make out session with an anime girl!

----------


## Snehk

Going to break the dryspell tonight!

----------


## SuckerPunch

Tonight is the night....  One LD coming right up.

----------


## FryingMan

I am going to WILD tonight.   I *am going* to WILD tonight!    *I AM GOING TO WILD TONIGHT*!!!!!!

----------


## OpieDopee

Let's do this!  ::D:

----------


## liiiiliiiil

I'm gonna have one without posting to this thread!  ::D: 

edit: DAMN IT!!!

----------


## malik13

Why not!

----------


## Alien348

One lucid dream please

----------


## Thesatellite

Cool .. Bring it on :-)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Working towards beating my 8-streak awhile ago. Here's to the 4th lucid night in a row.

----------


## SirTuppy

Eh good first post I suppose  :smiley:

----------


## RStronghammer

I haven't had one in a while. Here goes nothing!

----------


## Dodge631

everything unrelated to an elephant is irrelephant 

lucid tonight!

----------


## Cookino

It's been a while, it's worth a try.

----------


## bluedreamer

Never had a LD sooo ... why not
I will lucid dream tonight! !

----------


## Cobalt Storm

tail plz

----------


## Row

Tonight I will have an Lucid dream and I will complete my task.

----------


## LouaiB

Tonight, I will do my beloved wbtb and succeed in my wild attempt, where I will from then summon a cute anime girl and spend some quality time with her :3

----------


## JSAvalo

Let's try this...I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Row

I am doing WBTB right now, sooo tonight I will have a lucid dream!

----------


## Dodge631

i will be lucid!

----------


## RubyDoo

I will realize I am dreaming. "remember to remember"

----------


## calielizabeth

This is silly but here goes I will lucid dream tonight

----------


## l3wis

Yeah man, I'm in

----------


## Eveningsky

It's been too long for me since I've had a lucid dream. Good idea for a thread. 
I will LD tonight  :smiley:

----------


## LucidMoon

Is this like the DV version of a chain letter. Seems a bit pointless and spammy to me. LD's come with practice and work, not magically posting in a thread. This kind of thing shouldn't be allowed on DV. I know I sound like a boring old fart but really? What next? Lucky rabbits feet and snake oil?

----------


## Rodrodrod

Haha, it's just a bit of fun I guess. As today is Lucid Dreaming Day, this thread will give bonus LD's to everyone here all night long. It is true =P

----------


## RiserEmilioX

Go Go Lucid Rangers!!!

----------


## Okiale

Why not sure I'll have a great LD tonight

----------


## Daniele

> Is this like the DV version of a chain letter. Seems a bit pointless and spammy to me. LD's come with practice and work, not magically posting in a thread. This kind of thing shouldn't be allowed on DV. I know I sound like a boring old fart but really? What next? Lucky rabbits feet and snake oil?



It's based on intention and belief. Practice and work have to be combined with a strong intention and belief that it's possible, especially for beginners. The smallest seed of doubt can prevent it from happening. So even a seemingly pointless thread like this could make the difference to someone by bolstering their intent.

----------


## Rodrodrod

It sure worked last night! =D

----------


## jorisky

Let's do this

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I have had the longest dry spell and been SO out of practice. I'll give it another go.





> Is this like the DV version of a chain letter. Seems a bit pointless and spammy to me. LD's come with practice and work, not magically posting in a thread. This kind of thing shouldn't be allowed on DV. I know I sound like a boring old fart but really? What next? Lucky rabbits feet and snake oil?



We're not talking about magic. We're talking about our BRAINS. The intentions you set directly affect your own mind, so that if you think you'll dream about something, you will.

I can't wait to have a lucid dream tonight/tomorrow morning!

----------


## Lang

Of course, I'm going to lucid dream tonight.

----------


## ParanoidLlama

I will, for sure, lucid dream tonight.

----------


## RStronghammer

Here's to SCIENCE! And... Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Dirtydan

I will have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Abaasy

Hee, let's give it a shot  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamingnow

Count me in!

----------


## ageofthunder

Tonight's the night, come on!

----------


## ThreeCat

Let's do it.

----------


## ToukieToucan

Kind of you haha ::dreaming::

----------


## Cookino

Let's do this. I'm really feeling it.

----------


## ThePerson

Yes, I'd like my lucid dream please! I haven't had a cool lucid dream in a while!  ::D:

----------


## Superdremer

Yeah most defiantly a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## calielizabeth

I had one last night I forget most of it, there were warm clothing waiting for me in the dream because it was cold

----------


## thegoogy

I'm ready let's do this *GAME ON*

----------


## Saschavs

I'm in! Can't wait to see what my dream is gonna be about  :tongue2: 

Edit: Can't freaking believe it, placebo or not, I had a lucid dream  :woohoo:

----------


## TerminallyChill

Lucid dream? Tonight? Count me in!

----------


## ThePerson

I actually got a lucid dream the night I posted in here! This also counts as a post so I'll have one tonight too.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

When I'm dreaming, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming!    I'm dreaming!    I'm dreaming!

When I'm dreaming, I pay attention to transitions and my location, and notice that I'm dreaming!    I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!

When I'm dreaming I notice odd things and realize that I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!

----------


## Nikakwa

It will work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Madman

There shall be lucidity!

----------


## Row

Tonight, I will seek my destiny.

----------


## gab

It DOES work!

----------


## OneUp

Tonight/Early tomorrow morning, I'll have a lucid dream and do what I've been wanting to do for a long time now and see a certain DC and Dilate time and stay constantly self aware and stay in the dream for at least a few hours. This will be the best lucid dream I will have so far and I will remember everything from it.

----------


## Four

Ok.

----------


## Narwhal

well diddly do

----------


## Saschavs

It worked for me both times so I'm gonna try it again, I really want a lucid dream tonight haha.

----------


## BlairBros

Let's get cracking!

----------


## Nikakwa

Worked for me and will rework!!!!!!

----------


## Saschavs

This worked for me three times in a row and I'm very curious if it'll work again :smiley:

----------


## benswon

Well time for a lucid dream then

----------


## Row

Tonight is the night my dry spell shall be gone!

----------


## misa

Tonight im havin a luuuciiid dreeeeeeeaam  ::D:

----------


## benswon

Tonight is going to be the night

----------


## Zaephr

You bet your bucket I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Icyice

I will remember lucidly that tonight I will have dreams that tonight will be lucid and remembered well by I.

----------


## SquillTwin

YES LET'S GO LD LD LD  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Prune

Yay, I'll become lucid tonight.

----------


## Saschavs

I have to say, this worked for me every time I did it. No doubt I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight  ::D:

----------


## Sman98

I'm going to be lucid again, finally!!!

----------


## TerminallyChill

Okay, this is it. I am having lucid dreams *TONIGHT*!!!

----------


## ShibaInu

Nice ! Easy LD  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

When I'm dreaming, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming.   I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!
When I'm dreaming, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming.   I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!
When I'm dreaming, I remember to recognize that I'm dreaming.   I'm dreaming!   I'm dreaming!

Tonight I resolve to recognize the dream state.   I will recognize my location and/or the situation, the objects, the experience as a dream and become fully lucid and work on my goals.

----------


## Saeidzzz

yesssss i wanna and gonna have a lucid dream tonight and i will remember it for the first time ever! count me in lol

----------


## Starflare

Niice, gonna have an awesome lucid dream this night. Gonna remember everything when I wake up too.

----------


## Lang

I won't have a lucid dream tonight.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hilary

Tonight I will:

Remember that I'm dreaming. Remember that I'm dreaming. Remember that I'm _dreaming_.

Then, I will: 

1. Stabilize dream by looking at my hands and saying my name out loud. 

2. Ask Higher Self what the best solution to my current most pressing life problem is. Or any other advice.

3. Explore the dream fully, remembering to re-stabilize every so often, and asking every dream character or object if they have something to tell me, or what they represent.

4. Remember my dream and its details fully, then record them in my journal.

----------


## Mguy

Tonight I will attain lucidity and, more importantly, wake up and write down/type what I experienced!

Edit: Oh wow, post 100!

----------


## Xandy

Oh man, this is it!

----------


## Nikakwa

It will work!!!

----------


## craiggarcia

How many people have really had a lucid dream after posting in this thread? If it's less than 20%, I declare this thread invalid. (And that 20% doesn't include people who can induce them on a regular basis).

----------


## Xandy

I almost had one last night. *Sobs*

----------


## Nikakwa

> How many people have really had a lucid dream after posting in this thread? If it's less than 20%, I declare this thread invalid. (And that 20% doesn't include people who can induce them on a regular basis).



Hi i posted in this thread last night after having a week without lucid dreams and i had one. Lol. 
This thread is just for fun but it can make people more exited to lucid dream so they will lucid dream. There is no magic , its just expectation of having a lucid dream.

----------


## Erina

Hello, i hope to meet a certain character from a video game universe in my lucid tonight.

----------


## Shabby

Activating radar unit...
All systems online. Confirmed Lucid Dream incoming. ETA: ~15 hours. Near my position. 

Let's show this thing what we've got, men.

_"HOOAH!"_

----------


## LiquidNitrogen

Here...we... GOOOOOO!

----------


## Saeidzzz

I will have a lucid dream tonight and i will remember it
I will have a lucid dream tonight and i will remember it
I will have a lucid dream tonight and i will remember it. Good luck ya'll

----------


## lunagoddess

Tonight I'm going to have a lucid dream.  Tonight I'm going to have a lucid dream.

----------


## Erina

It is nearing the time when I quite often retire to my sacred place, either the couch or my wonderful sliding door closet, and I tell you this that which lay deep within the recesses of my awareness that i plan on taking a stroll outside my dreams recreation of my house and that i shall if you favor my doing so, come across Satanick and have lively times and possibly smoke a bit with him.

----------


## benswon

Let's do
Going to lucid dream tonight

----------


## Saschavs

Why not try again  :tongue2: 
Definitely going to have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## BlackNoise

boob poop.

this better work.

----------


## NoGoodNames

Lucid dream here I come!!

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Today's the day guys! Definitely tonight!

----------


## HandsomeWolf

Let's go!! LDing tonight for sure. I know it.

----------


## BlairBros

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'm READYYYYYY!!!!!!

----------


## Roof

I feel it, it's rights there, I'ma get one tonight  ::chuckle::

----------


## walkersdreamers

my first post ^_^

i am typing this post and you need to wake up now cuz you're dreaming now.

----------


## Darko22

Okaaaay. Tonight i will have a lucid dream.

----------


## RStronghammer

Here goes.

And also, I will write down my dreams all the time from now on. I've been falling behind!

----------


## FryingMan

Tonight's the night!  (in best Austin Powers voice) YEAH BABY, YEAH , Lucidelic, Baby!

----------

I finally had a small time LD. I noticed my hands and they were half cut and I yelled I'm dreaming.

Holy crap is everything super vivid. I felt a street sign I was next too and I could feel the cold temperature on my hands.

Keeping the karma train going with this thread. 

Also anyone know why DCs are incredibly stubborn? Lol must have been a nightmare for me to get them do anything

----------


## WildLearner

Is it this easy to lucid dream? Just post here? This is the ultimate technique!
Lucid dreams here I come!

----------


## misa

Im having myyy fiirst lucid dreaam toniight <3 <3

----------


## ryzaack

Once I enter SP tonight, I'll stay calm, and will display and amazing, beautiful experience for my self. (Hopefully on board of U.S.S Enterprise).

----------


## ThreeCat

Tonight, tonight, I'll have a lucid dream tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Purp3L

I shall have a lucid dream!

----------


## CJC

CILD- computer induced lucid dream

----------


## Junsuina

Tonight is the night!  ::alien::

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

I'm gonna try to have a WILD tonight, and so is my friend. I hope we can do it!

----------


## Sunfire

Fingers crossed!

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

I find that if I genuinely believe I will have a lucid dream, I do every time.

----------


## JShadow

You bet I will. Gonna wake up fro. A DILD and do a WILD right After.

----------


## SinisterDezz

I want.

----------


## RStronghammer

I'll try this again. Lets go.

----------


## TheHomeBeef

I want to believe...

----------


## WhereIsMyCar

I just joined on here. I should realize I'm dreaming once I go looking for my car.

----------


## LimeWik

This time I will actually STAY lucid once my car randomly takes off into the sky.

----------


## onamit

Lucidity!!!!

----------


## KlarTraeumer

Mhh day by day I pass along this thread and just think this can't work at all. But never mind, tonight is my night! Lucidity, here I come!

----------


## LouaiB

I will be..... I will be...... *falls asleep*

*wakes up*

Dammit!

----------


## TheHomeBeef

If I don't have a Lucid dream tonight I'm suing this Thread and everyone in it.

----------


## jammylammy

This better work  ::D:

----------


## Kmaniac101

Alright I'll give this a go and post back with my results. Although I am getting to bed quite late.

----------


## BlairBros

I'm feelin' it tonight  ::D: 
Come on Gravity RC!

----------


## ImmaLDer

I am absolutely, positively, going to have a successful lucid dream tonight! I will have a lucid dream through the use of the All Day Awareness technique!  ::D:

----------


## dopexxxxxisaiah

I'm going to have an LD tonight!! 😁😁

----------


## RealitySucks

Yes! tonight I will have a lucid dream

----------


## RStronghammer

Is it sad that this is the most popular thread in Lucid Discussion? No? Ok.

----------


## tblanco

I am a fucking lucid dreamer

----------


## flyingcow

I believe  ::chuckle::

----------


## ryzaack

I'm really looking forward to my lucid dreaming experiences two hours from now when I get off work.

----------


## Mazafoz

Dreaaaaaaaaaaaaaams oooooooooooooooooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## RStronghammer

How come no one's posted in this today? It works every time for me!

----------


## Wisher

Chuck Norris endorsed this thread, that's why it works so well

----------


## Celestite

Is it really true? Does this actually work? I guess I'll have to see for myself..

----------


## Spontaneous

Here I come lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Ksero

It's that easy huh, I wish I found this thread 4 years ago  ::D:

----------


## Gaea

I'll obviously get a lucid <:

----------


## Lang

Who me? Get Lucid? Never..   :tongue2:

----------


## Fakiha

i will lucid dream tonight ! yay

----------


## Celestite

Hmm...strange enough it didn't work. Well, let's try this again! I still have faith!

----------


## jammylammy

Beam me up, magical dream thread!

----------


## KingVincent

I believe in the heart of the cards!

----------


## GeneralDaedalus

I like this thread. This is my first post on the site, so I'll make it count  :smiley: 

I've been trying to LD for around 3 months now, with no success. I've been trying since my first lucid dream, about 6 months ago, or rather since I found out what my first LD was. I hadn't heard of lucid dreaming before then, well I had heard of it, but I didn't really know anything about it. So I've been trying WILD, DILD, MILD, WBTB, DEILD, etc., to no avail. But I am determined to do it.

Tonight I will have a lucid dream.

I'm going to be taking 400mg of B6 soon, just before bed, then I'll wake up after, say, 3 REM cycles, and take another 200mg. I will then attempt a WILD. Hopefully this will work. And good luck to everyone else who is trying tonight  :smiley:

----------


## KingVincent

Love your determination! Good luck and welcome to Dream Views!

----------


## Pyrodamix

Last night I had a lucid dream, but couldn't control it. I will lucid dream again tonight. I will try to control it.

----------


## EnvisionReality

Oh hell yea

----------


## Infinityjester

This thread does not work for all.  I posted here and nothing...I wish to expose the truth about this thread!  It only works for those who believe in it an I'm afraid I can't believe it will be so easy as posting in this thread.  I don't want to give so much power to something outside of myself.  I wish myself to allow myself to lucid dream.  That would be a true achievement!

----------


## LDreamCatcher47

Ok. Lucid dreams for everybody!

----------


## Saschavs

I'm gonna have a lucid dream tonight  ::D:

----------


## Ajanime22

Sure. Why not?

----------


## JPDreeamnz

To the seventh LD! <O/

----------


## tblanco

I am a lucid dreamer.

----------


## GeneralDaedalus

I posted two days ago, saying that I'd have an LD. Well, I didn't. I took a load of supplements and nothing happened. However...

Last night, I decided to take a break from trying to LD. I've heard that trying too much can prevent your progress, so I thought that I'd take a break for a couple of days. This morning, I was dreaming the the Lady Melisandre (I'd been watching Game Of Thrones last night  :tongue2:  ) was in my house. Long story short, I realised that I had to be dreaming because... well, wtf else would she be doing in my house? I never seem to realise that I'm dreaming. But this morning, I did become lucid, only I woke up pretty much straight after I realised. I think I'm going to continue down the DILD route, and try to spot dream signs.

----------


## Thesatellite

i wonder if it will work twice ... We'll see ...

----------


## tblanco

“To expect was to create” is what I experienced in lucid dreams. This basic rule of lucid dreaming has become known as the expectation effect. In the lucid dream state, I found that, in general, expectations of succeeding led to success, while expectations of failing led to failure.-robert waggoner...

----------


## Ashikael

All right, I'll give this a try since it's been over a week since my last lucid dream, and even then it was disappointing, and almost two weeks since my last good lucid dream.

POSTIN' FOR A DREAM-SOLAR-KAMEHAMEHA. I will blow up the solar system this time for sure!

----------


## Amanda1

Hey, I'll try anything.  I am posting here, so I definitely WILL have a lucid dream tonight!  That would make it my first one... somehow some amazing things happen in my dreams but I never once consider that I might be dreaming.   :Cheeky:

----------


## SebastianCross

Haha Here goes nothing!

I want my first lucid dream SO BADLY!!  Just tell me who I have to kill in my dreams and I'll do it!

----------


## Nikakwa

Make it a long one.

----------


## KingVincent

This works right? I'll call my lawyers if it doesn't!  :Cheeky:

----------


## WhatIsReality

Oh well! Doesn't hurt to try!!! If this can make me lucid dream i'll be damned

----------


## coolcoolcool

So will i have LD

Count me in i will ld

100% havin lucid dream

----------


## Zaephr

You can bet your bottlecaps ima have another lucid dream tonight!

----------


## coolcoolcool

> You can bet your bottlecaps ima have another lucid dream tonight!



Sure thing i will will meet u at your ld i will be near the shed
 :;-):

----------


## JP

It's certainly been a while since I've been here. Wish me luck ladies and gents.

----------


## GoonerDreams93

Alright here we go!

----------


## spellbee2

It's been a while since I've posted in this thread, so here's hoping that this is what I need to break my dry spell.

----------


## Icyice

It's been a while. Magic thread, work your wonders!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

post.

----------


## DreamLord1

Eh... Screw it. 
It's gonna work.

I *WILL* lucid dream. A 40 minute lucid dream. A vivid lucid dream. An ULTRAlucid dream. A memorable dream. An awesome dream. tonight.
I will report back in the morning with my awesome lucid.

----------


## KingVincent

It's hard to not continually post in this thread. Maybe hope pulls me in?

----------


## Gaea

rip lucid dreaming ;-; I need to get back on track

----------


## Newcomer17

let's see what will happen  ::D:

----------


## Icyice

Heh, I actually did have a lucid dream. I find that kind of funny.

----------


## Prune

Anyone fancy a red sugar pill?

----------


## coolcoolcool

> This thread works 100 percent of the time, 200% of the time.



 this DOES work 100% for lding

----------


## Creation

Let´s see if this threads placebo MAGICAL powers will have an effect on me.

----------


## Zaephr

Woo! Had an hour long lucid last night. 

You can betcha bottlecaps Ima have ANOTHER lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Icyice

Let us try for two nights in a row.

----------


## Zaephr

Wombo combo! Had 4 whole lucids last night. This thread really is working its magic. Let's try for another night!

----------


## dreamingshaman

Yeee lucid dream tonight yes please

----------


## dreamingshaman

Yeee lucid dream tonight yes please

----------


## DreamLord1

hell yeah!

----------


## Icyice

It's worked for two nights now! Let's try for a third! Magic thread, help me once more!

----------


## Zaephr

I was so close! Didn't go back to sleep in time-Almost had a WILD as well. This time, I know for SURE I'm having several lucid dreams tonight!

----------


## SebastianCross

I *WILL* lucid dream again tonight, and tonight it'll be longer and naughtier.

----------


## TooCoolForNames

I will lucid dream tonight and it will be awesome > :smiley: !

----------


## Jaxon012

So I tried the FILD technique last night over 5 times, but it wouldn't work, either because I wasn't tired enough, or for a reason unknown. i also may not have slept the right amount of time before waking up, because when I tried FILDing, I eventually just fell asleep with no LD. Any advice or tips for a beginner?

----------


## SomeUser

My first post!  :smiley:

----------


## Alien348

I will lucid dream tonight to slay that giant rock snake that killed me last night  ::sniper::

----------


## Forg

Grant me some lucid dreams tonight!

----------


## Shugo332

I had a lucid dream this morning for the first time in months. I feel like that lucid dream was the breakthrough I needed. I'm probably going to start having lucid dreams fairly frequently again.

----------


## GetDreaming

Lets see if I can do it with a measly 6 hours of sleep. I will remember my dreams and become lucid!

----------


## spellbee2

Ravioli, ravioli, give me the lucid-oli!

----------


## aledetha

'cause why not!?

----------


## rocker340

I will, without a doubt, lucid dream tonight!!!

----------


## spellbee2

Okay, it actually worked last night, even when I totally forgot that I posted here. *This thread is amazing.*

----------


## Thutch

I will lucid dream and get lottery numbers!

----------


## JadeGreen

Lucid dreaming is only as hard as you make it. I choose to make it as easy as closing my eyes and venturing into the world inside my mind.

----------


## spellbee2

So we're going 2 in a row here. Can we make it 3?

----------


## GoonerDreams93

I can't see this thread and then not post here... Hoping for my first LD tonight!!

----------


## IHadADreamWhere

I WILL get LUCID TONIGHT!!!

----------


## JadeGreen

It worked last night; It shall work tonight. I choose to make lucid dreaming easy. I am a master lucid dreamer. But this time I have a goal. I want to see if I can repeat the energy exchange with my dream guide. I want to try that again while I still remember how it felt.

----------


## Eww555

cu

----------


## Darko22

I will recognize that i'm in a dream tonight.

----------


## MarioTheStoner

Yep, I will have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## LadyGalaxy

I don't care wether it's lucid or not, just give me SOME kind of dream to practice with for once XD
DREAAAAAMMM!

----------


## Saschavs

I love this thread, it works for me every time, so I'll see you all in my LD tonight

----------


## FryingMan

Tonight I will have lucid dreams!  Or very soon! (Thanks for that, PercyLucid)

----------


## tblanco

A man, a plan, a canal... LUCIDITY

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Wow, okay, it actually worked last night. Posting again because MAGIC THREAD!

----------


## anderj101

Let's give this a shot. ...a shot of lucid juice.  :smiley:

----------


## owtoty

I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## Creation

I´ll be taking another one.

----------


## Lang

Sure why not. Night night, Knight!

----------


## dreamscaper22

Haven't had one in a while so I will be looking forward to this

----------


## coolcoolcool

Im in ive already broke my dryspell so i will lucid dream again tonight

----------


## Creation

Somebody should make a Post in this thread to get a good amount of actual sleep thread.

----------


## Ajanime22

Sure! I'll take it. LET'S GO!!

----------


## emmilyrachel

I WILL become lucid tonight!! Nothing will stop me  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Autosuggestion time:

Not only will I have a lucid dream tonight, but I will have a long one where I am fully lucid and remember to stabilize. I'm not really into doing much else. Just having a mid-length lucid with good recall and clarity would make me more than happy. 

Even if I don't LD, It would be nice to have a fun, clear Nonlucid dream. I've undervalued NLDs lately, and want to have more good ones.

I haven't thought much about what I might want to try. I want to maybe practice teleporting and changing environments. Go somewhere beautiful like the top of a mountain or a beach.

As great as my dream guide is, she's been around a little too much these past couple weeks, and I think want to be out on my own for tonight. If there's something she wants me to do or something, more power to me, but i'd definitely prefer my alone time to that.

----------


## priceleecushing

I will fall asleep soon and have a wonderful LD experience. It will happened.

----------


## Martijn0162

Got a very vivid lucid dream last night after a very long time, and this night I will have one too  :smiley:

----------


## Zaephr

Alright, lucid dream here I come. Better get back into practicing tomorrow just to increase my chances.

----------


## CJC

c'mon already!

----------


## Vipeloid

Tonight , i will be aware that i am  dreaming

----------


## Iskatu

Tonight I didn't hope that much I was gonna have a lucid dream, but I just discovered this thread and couldn't resist trying  :smiley:

----------


## Kayyali18

I am posting in this thread because I will Lucid Dream tonight! Cheers to all!

----------


## LouaiB

In my next wbtb, I will have not just a LD, but a long vivid and aware one! ÔwÔ

----------


## Kruse

Interesting concept  :smiley:

----------


## Vipeloid

Ok , rolling again.  Tonight i will  be LUCID !!!

----------


## Phayzon

I'm going to havea  lucid. Trust me!

----------


## MarioTheStoner

Let's go for round 2  ::D:

----------


## Four

Ok.

----------


## LouaiB

Tonight, I swear!!

----------


## MarioTheStoner

Round two of trying this, let's do IT!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Tonight, I will be lucid~!!!!!!!!!!  :mwahaha:

----------


## Conscience

worth a try. I might set an alarm for 4.5 hours and give WILD a shot
I hope I'm still tired after over 4 hours

----------


## goldenphoniex

lucid dream HERE I COME!

----------


## FryingMan

When I'm dreaming, I remember to realize that I'm dreaming!   Lucids all night!

----------


## goldenphoniex

i am about to sleep. I AM GOING TO LUCID DREAM BECAUSE I HAVE DONNE SO MANY REALITY CHECKS AND TECHNIQUES. GOOD BYE

EDIT: WHAT THE HECK?! i didnt lucid dream at all! hmm....i wonder what i am missing?

----------


## Mellanhavande

I will be lucid tonight!  :mwahaha:

----------


## goldenphoniex

sure you will!  ::dancingcow::

----------


## spellbee2

Beepity Boopity.

----------


## Rageki

I will become lucid tonight.

----------


## ezzolucid

ok im in!

----------


## card986

I had to post in this thread because i've been thinking about lucid dreams all day and i just need to have one tonight!

----------


## InDreamviewband

hey! this is my first post here.
watch this actually work

----------


## Badger88

After no recall for the past few nights, I'm going to give this thread a try!  ::wink::

----------


## jammylammy

I had one last night. So let's make this two in a row!

----------


## anderj101

OK, three strikes third time is the charm!!!  :smiley:

----------


## TheoryCat

This is my first post in this thread. I will have beginners' luck.

----------


## goldenphoniex

TheoryCat you *WILL* have one tonight.

----------


## LouaiB

Dear Skrillex, give me a LD tonight, and I will honor it with Kyoto and fulfill the TOTM!!!! Long live the glory of music!!!!

----------


## Conscience

> Dear Skrillex, give me a LD tonight, and I will honor it with Kyoto and fulfill the TOTM!!!! Long live the glory of music!!!!



damn I love this song. Imagine listening to kyoto in a lucid dream and doing badass things like destroying the moon, eating some of the moon debris and destroying everything by summoning a black hole.


dear knife party, I demand a DILD tonight
thanks

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Finally, it's time to use this magic. Time to get LD tonight. <3

----------


## HelloBro123

OP or TC, I already posted on your thread yet I still can't dream about my husbando. Are you sure about this? Do I need to post in this thread at certain time? Maybe I didn't get a lucid dreaming because I posted on this thread during rainy season. Please help.

----------


## FryingMan

> OP or TC, I already posted on your thread yet I still can't dream about my husbando. Are you sure about this? Do I need to post in this thread at certain time? Maybe I didn't get a lucid dreaming because I posted on this thread during rainy season. Please help.



Hi HelloBro123!   If you're looking for your first lucids, or just to build your dream recall, you may want to sign up for a DV Academy class, such as the Intro class.   You'll get personalized feedback and advice from experienced dreamers there to aid you along your dreaming journey!

You can look around >>here<< for the different DV course offerings available.   Generally new dreamers start in the Intro class, and/or the DILD class (typically for those who already know the basics but there's no restriction).

----------


## HelloBro123

> Hi HelloBro123! If you're looking for your first lucids, or just to build your dream recall, you may want to sign up for a DV Academy class, such as the Intro class.   You'll get personalized feedback and advice from experienced dreamers there to aid you along your dreaming journey!
> 
> You can look around >>here<< for the different DV course offerings available.   Generally new dreamers start in the Intro class, and/or the DILD class (typically for those who already know the basics but there's no restriction).



First lucid dreaming? I've got a ton but my imaginary husbando just won't popped up. That's just what I want. :/

Thank you for the direct link! Can't believe I have to sign up once again to join the academy. Oh well, still thank you~

----------


## FryingMan

Sign up again?   Not sure what you mean.   You just start a workbook thread in the right group and the teachers will get back to you.

----------


## HelloBro123

> Sign up again?   Not sure what you mean.   You just start a workbook thread in the right group and the teachers will get back to you.



I don't have to? Hahaha...nevermind. I misunderstood your post. Thank you. Hey, if you felt like it, you can be my teacher soon.  :wink2: 
Just kidding.

----------


## FryingMan

> I don't have to? Hahaha...nevermind. I misunderstood your post. Thank you. Hey, if you felt like it, you can be my teacher soon. 
> Just kidding.



I sure will be if you sign up in the DILD class  :smiley: .

----------


## Stintman

Welp. Why not. YOLO as the young childrens say.

----------


## LouaiB

ok i want a LD already. i want to break this terrible dry spell. i know i'll get one if i try hard but i'm just not motivated so much. I don't feel like doing much things i used to want to do. Must be depression catching up on me since i've spent this whole month not going out and not being social much.

----------


## Loosesid

Hope this works !

----------


## HelloBro123

> I sure will be if you sign up in the DILD class .



Aw man. I am more of a WILD type. I want you as my teacher as you are like this super cool guy, you know? Oh well, some day, I'll be your student and you become my sensei.

----------


## FryingMan

> Aw man. I am more of a WILD type. I want you as my teacher as you are like this super cool guy, you know? Oh well, some day, I'll be your student and you become my sensei.



 ::happyme::   Flattery will get you … quite far!      ::smitten::   :Hug it out: 

Well you certainly don't want me as a WILD teacher, I don't have much in the way of WILDs (yet!), but I know the theory….  PM me any time you'd like, or go ahead and open a DILD class workbook anyway  :smiley: .

Obligatory on-topic post:

I WILL have LUCID DREAMS tonight!   Or VERY SOON!

----------


## HelloBro123

> Flattery will get you … quite far!      
> 
> Well you certainly don't want me as a WILD teacher, I don't have much in the way of WILDs (yet!), but I know the theory….  PM me any time you'd like, or go ahead and open a DILD class workbook anyway .
> 
> Obligatory on-topic post:
> 
> I WILL have LUCID DREAMS tonight!   Or VERY SOON!



I can PM you? Thanks. Though, I have to learn more about DV since this website kinda complicated even though I am here for months already. Need to find the PM button too.  ::D: 

It's great that I got a WILD last two days after posting here, lol. What a day.

----------


## Creation

Post

----------


## coolcoolcool

I am going to have a crazy lucid dream
and do my lucid dare fight a criminal with an animal sidekick

----------


## HypnoDestiny

Heck yeah!
I'll do the TOTM and then complete my dream goal  :smiley:

----------


## coolcoolcool

What is your dream goal ¿

----------


## FryingMan

I WILL have lucid dreams TONIGHT!   (or, very very very SOON!)

I WILL recognize musical dream themes, which will make me LUCID and I will get August 2015 TotM Basic(I) listen to some music

----------


## leroguro

First post, whee!

----------


## LouaiB

I........
Will........

----------


## Jhawk1206

Well, I'll give it a shot.

----------


## FryingMan

I WILL have LUCID dreams toNIGHT!    (or very soon!)

----------


## EDragon205

> This thread works 100 percent of the time, 20% of the time.



 Woah, what? 100% of the time, 20% of the time?





> Is it this easy nowadays? Awesome!



 Aw man, I wish it was  :tongue2: 

Let's see if I have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

It's easy. <3 I think I should just post here once in a while.
There goes lucidity!

----------


## Ajanime22

Sure. Why not. I'll give it a go.

----------


## LouaiB

time to break this dryspell! Seriously tomorrow night, comp!!!!

----------


## CharlesVerdin

And so it begins

----------


## robot that is lucid

I'm gonna lucid dream, and it's gonna happen tonight. I've been off this wagon for too long; it's time to hop back on.

----------


## LouaiB

I broke the dryspell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also a LD tonight plz :}

----------


## jammylammy

Let's go.

----------


## Jock

I'll have one tonight please!

----------


## rosetoast

I wanttt ooneeee tonight!!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Tonight I'm going to have many lucid dreams! !!!! I'm so excited!  ::dreamerchair::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm excited too!! I will have lucid dreams tonight!  ::dreamerchair::

----------


## LadyGalaxy

Magical thread, do your thing and grant me a lucid or two!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'll have a tail, please.

----------


## RStronghammer

I will have a lucid dream tonight. I will have a lucid dream and remember it fully, thus I say I will remember fully my lucid dream I have tonight. If one of you shall have a lucid dream tonight, you shall remember it fully, and the dream you remember fully will be a lucid dream. The dream I have tonight will be a vivid dream, and also be lucid, so that my lucid dream shall be remembered as a vivid dream. Those who have a vivid dream shall also have a lucid dream, and those who have a lucid dream shall also have a vivid dream. Those who dream tonight shall have lucid dreams, and shall remember them fully, and those who remember fully their dreams tonight will remember them as vivid dreams. Those who remember their vivid dreams shall remember them as lucid, as lucid dreams are what they shall be, and they shall remember them fully. And so and so I say to you, those who have posted in this thread shall have a lucid dream, and remember it in complete detail, as so to have remembered thier vivid dream in the detail as it was, as it was so a lucid dream. Now those who post in this thread shall go to sleep, so that one may sleep and have a lucid dream, and remember it fully, as those who post in this thread will fully remember their lucid dreams, and remember fully the vividness of their lucid dreams they have after sleeping after posting in this thread.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

^is that based on monty python?

----------


## LouaiB

Week 2 has started at Sensei's sexy competition! Let me start it with a bunch of LDs!!!  ::D:

----------


## MeohMyoh

Is this a dream?

----------


## stevendoig

Tonight, definitely.  I will go and get a really good quality coffee as My  wife buys the 50p stuff from Tesco IRL

----------


## LouaiB

I need to have LDs these 3 nights!! NEED......TO.....CRUSH......THE.....COMPETITION!!!  !

Hehehehehehehehe  ::evil::

----------


## PercyLucid

> I need to have LDs these 3 nights!! NEED......TO.....CRUSH......THE.....COMPETITION!!!  !
> 
> Hehehehehehehehe



Good luck making over 1500 pts in three nights to beat us  ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::  (Anotherdreamer, Dream and Me ~ per evil face)

You can only do that if you FARM, and farming points is illegal for this competition (after I FARMED in the previous competition´s last night a huge amount of points doing like 14 WILDs and a few advanced tasks each, in that single night... And especially because I did not chain then, but actual WILDed from start to finish each of the 14 times haha)

FINAL NIGHT: Trump card!! 14 WILD Yo-yo combo effect! (Not chained) Farming big points!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

post

----------


## LouaiB

@PercyLucid oh god no I didn't mean you Advanced players. You guys have dark voodoo magic or something :p I was talking more about beating the middle league, or at least most of them. Or maybe all  :Cheeky:

----------


## Kageonite

Hell yeah going to lucid dream tonight

----------


## CoffinCakes

Well, I was gonna work on my dream recall for the semester, but I guess if I do have a lucid dream then it won't hurt anything. XD I'll come back later!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

going for an 8 streak.

----------


## spellbee2

Last night of the competition. Time to go crazy.

----------


## Kageonite

Posted in this thread last night and I actually had a lucid dream. 
So hell yeah bring on the next LD!

----------


## Jayme

It's been a long time, and I'm trying to turn my life around. Been practicing lately. Let's go.

----------


## LouaiB

Tonight! I feel like having one, and this time I'm gonna Stabilize properly!!

YES!! FEELING THE FIRE!!!!

----------


## mitten1997

i posted here before but i'll do it again. i'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!!!

in the instances where i had spontaneous lucid dreams, i had talked about awareness in dreams and its possibilities to my family prior to sleep. i felt excited during the discussion like i anticipated a dream that night. so i i'll type it, feel it and say it aloud with enthusiasm and conviction, then tell somebody that i'm gonna go lucid tonight.

----------


## NyxCC

Time for the lucid fairy to come visit!  ::wizard::

----------


## Kageonite

Last two times I've posted here I have had a lucid dream each time. I'm preparing for another one tonight.

----------


## LouaiB

Almost had a WILD last night.

Well, tonight or next time, I will get a LD!

----------


## MeohMyoh

I only had to read this and I got lucid...I think all my sub conscious needs is a little subliminal nudge in the right direction.  ::lol::

----------


## NovaKZ

Let's see if something happen  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Lucid!!!

----------


## BlairBros

Come on, gonna break that dry spell! Its a saturday night, no stress, loaded up on REM rebound, perfect conditions, super pumped. It is gonna happen!

----------


## NyxCC

Sweet lucid dreams  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Imma...Imma....IMMA REMEMBER TO STABILIZE TONIGHT WHEN I GET A LD!!

----------


## Kyrie

For the heck of it.

----------


## LouaiB

i'll get a lucid tonight

----------


## Creation

Sprinkle my night with the sugar of lucidity so my dreams may regain the bewitching sweetness I haven´t tasted in so long.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Ok, relax. Gotta break 50 LDs this month.

----------


## SpykeTheGamer

I need to LD agaiiinnn, it's been far too long :v

----------


## Ajanime22

Yes. I will lucid dream tonight. And they will be vivid, long, informative, and enjoyable.

----------


## LouaiB

it's time for a nap now......let's get lucid!

----------


## Stintman

Come on! Gonna get Lucid tonight! Gotta get started on those TOTY!

----------


## Ginsan

I will *definitely* have a lucid dream tonight




Mwahaha

----------


## ZorlzZz

666 replies.....

----------


## Ginsan

I saw that  :tongue2: 

And Stintman had the 666th post, which makes the Mwahaha in his signature even better  :tongue2:

----------


## spellbee2

It's been a while, let's do this.

----------


## AquaBlitz11

You know... it's fantastic. Just posting here has huge impact on my belief. Let's lucid tonight. Yay!

----------


## Ginsan

There was some ambiguity as to whether I was lucid or not last night, but tonight it will be clear cut case.


*This is fun xD     .....    Not to mention the free community hall points! *Glowing username here I come!!!!* _Heheheh_*

----------


## LouaiB

> There was some ambiguity as to whether I was lucid or not last night, but tonight it will be clear cut case.



I had the same thing yesterday! All I can remember is becoming lucid, remembering to stay calm and stabilize, then noticing that it worked and the dream and all my senses are super vivid, and I lasted a lot longer than usual in this LD. Buuuuuut....I can't remember the actual dream XD.

Ok, tonight, I will get a WILD!!

----------


## Ginsan

> I had the same thing yesterday! All I can remember is becoming lucid, remembering to stay calm and stabilize, then noticing that it worked and the dream and all my senses are super vivid, and I lasted a lot longer than usual in this LD. Buuuuuut....I can't remember the actual dream XD.



I had the exact opposite.  I remember the dream but I don't know whether I was lucid or not  :tongue2:

----------


## NovaKZ

I hope I'll have a wild tonight

----------


## Fris

"I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming..."

----------


## dolphin

Getting sort of desperate for lucidity. Ever since I changed how I go to sleep, I haven't been getting lucid nearly as much, though my recall has remained good.

I got a new sleep mask. I'll sleep with it on and wait until I can see. Hope it works!

----------


## JadeGreen

> Time for the lucid fairy to come visit!



The lucid fairy. You leave a reality check under your pillow and she brings you a lucid dream during the night.

I will realize that I am dreaming tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I will not move when I wake up.

----------


## LouaiB

I will do a proper wbtb and place strong MILD intentions.

----------


## Chris101

I will have a positive lucid dream tonight!

----------


## RStronghammer

Man, I forgot dreamviews existed ever since school started... I'll just post here now, here's to new beginnings!

Also Jacob46719, that big thing was half based off Monty Python, half based off the bible and how Hebrews repeat stuff all the time, which is probably what Monty Python is based of off too.

----------


## CoffinCakes

Goin' to bed early tonight, so I can wake up earlier. (And then go back to sleep.) Lucid dream? I think so!

----------


## LouaiB

Tonight I'm gonna WILD, and succeed!

----------


## MasterMind

Believe in the power of Dreamviews!

Tonight I wake up in my dreams.  ::content::

----------


## DannyCool

ok I will  :smiley:

----------


## werty52

I will have a lucid dream tonight!! And I'm going to do the TOTM while I'm at it  :smiley:

----------


## RStronghammer

Oh, thanks for reminding me about the task of the month! I'm gonna try that too tonight, once I actually find out what it is  :wink2:

----------


## MasterMind

> Believe in the power of Dreamviews!
> 
> Tonight I wake up in my dreams.



IT WORKED! Haha read my DJ.  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Oh.. and Dream gods of the forum may I please have one more tonight?

----------


## AquaBlitz11

It's about time, seriously. It's about time. I threw a hope few days ago for no reason. Why would creating new one need reason? I can do it as if I want. It will succeed by time I think it will. Of course, then... lucidity tonight! Nothing to lose. <3

----------


## Fluxium

After my WBTB I'll have a lucid dream!

----------


## Spaghetti

post

----------


## Lea04

Time for a LD  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Lucid in my dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

I know I got one last night, buuuut I didn't have any set goal for it so I need another one. To do stuff. Yeah. *whistle*

----------


## Raipat

Funny, currently watching another person's REM live on the EEG. Looks healthy, powerful and stable  ::D: 
Time to get some sleep myself, soon. Hoping to WILD.

----------


## austinchmiel

Word I'm down.

----------


## HelloBro123

Can I just friggin LD about my DC already? He's so stubborn. I'll be lucid dreaming tonight. I'm sure of it. I wanna stay tune.

----------


## Kageonite

This has worked for me so far so why not. Bring the lucid dreams on!

----------


## ecp13

Why not? Let's give it a go. Maybe if I believe it'll actually happen it will!

----------


## Ajanime22

Yup.

----------


## LouaiB

it's my turn today

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*burp*

----------


## RStronghammer

Here we go agaaaaaiiiiiiin

----------


## AquaBlitz11

Captain. We're ready to insert this little thing called 'lucidity' into this boy's dream. Counting down... 8... 7... 6... 5...

----------


## LouaiB

I couldn't fall asleep during last night wbtb ;-;

but tonight, i will, and i will WILD/MILD

----------


## RStronghammer

Okay, I barely remembered any dreams at all last night. Better add that to my mantra!

Here we go againagaaaaaaiiiiiin!

----------


## Karlitaki

gonna try to wbtb now, already woke up after 6 hours deep sleep so ... boom shakalaka to you !

----------


## MeohMyoh

Please mr lucid I wanna party

----------


## Clidu

Ima stay awake a while.tonight and attempt a wild and it will work as this thread will help me xP

----------


## Dec1conan

Sounds legit to try, I guess. Lucid dreaming here I go!!!

----------


## LazarusGaming

First post, why not do it here?

----------


## MsHowToMC

Please work. God have mercy. I'm weird

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

Last night I tried to WILD, and I came pretty close! 
I'm gonna get it tonight!

----------


## Jayme

I've missed so many dream signs in the past week. I hope I don't tonight!

----------


## LouaiB

> Please mr lucid I wanna party



I wanna party too  :Sad: 

I wanna party with your avatar  :smiley: 

Tonight, I will, I promise =3

----------


## ShibaInu

Yiör free lucid dream  ::D:

----------


## Karlitaki

i amma stop dreaming forever.












































Not

----------


## Vapors23

Count me in. I'm ready to have my next lucid dream. (Doing reality check now, can't wait.)

----------


## Vapors23

Sounds goofy, but I'm in!

----------


## Ajanime22

I'm definitely lucid dreaming tonight.

----------


## FadingLD

I'm 8 days in and still no luck with lucids. Why the hell not lol.

----------


## xLawliet

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Let's have a lucid dream!

----------


## Acmic

I hope it's this easy. :p

----------


## coolcoolcool

Tonight i will have a lucid dream

----------


## Alassen

Coolcoolcool sounds like Abed. Tonight I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## FadingLD

It's 03:00 AM in England, might as well lol

----------


## Zaephr

Tonight is the night. The dry-spell shall be broken. No longer will I have pathetic, short lucid dreams; starting now, my lucid dream experiences are gonna kick ass!

----------


## Acmic

Unsuccessful last time

Second try!

----------


## Alassen

Yesterday it worked. Going for a second night in a row  :smiley: . Tonight I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## Hammett

Time for a lucid dream
Wohoo!

----------


## Kageonite

I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Alassen

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## TerminallyChill

I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## MeohMyoh

DREAMZ are a comin

----------


## Sonhador

Guess what ? I will have a lucid dream tonight! It's too easy and I'll just FILD and make the transition. heheheh

----------


## TerminallyChill

No luck yet, but I will have a lucid dream tonight!!! I'll keep posting until this thread works, damn it!

----------


## selfdiscovery

I created an account just to comment on this post  :Big laugh:  I will become lucid whilst i'm dreaming tonight!  ::lol::

----------


## Sonhador

It worked :O

And I've had only 4 lucid dreams in my life :O 5 now heheheh 

I'll have another lucid dream tonight anyways

Also : FILD technique ROCKS

----------


## Acmic

Third times a charm.

----------


## TerminallyChill

I will lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Am I dreaming?

----------


## DreamLord1

fuck it. i shall have a lucid dream tonight. an hour long lucid. a really vivid lucid. an awesome lucid. and then remember it all when i wake up.

----------


## Raipat

I probably will LD tonight - as I got the foc.us v2 yesterday and will use it for the first time tonigt  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am having a lucid dream.

----------


## goldenphoniex

I will lucid dream! Tonight!

----------


## jzinser

I am lucid tonight in my dreams! I will remember to do my RCs while asleep and this will trigger a full blown lucid dream!

Good luck to everyone else as well

----------


## AquaBlitz11

And this is another lucid dream!

----------


## Xtaberry

Alright, yea, I have a lucid tonight.

----------


## Dthoughts

I will f*hking do lucid dreamm. In caps lock

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I am excited for awesome lucid dreams tonight!  ::dreaming::

----------


## Jakeith

^. ^

----------


## AbBrenner

We shall see. I've spent many months trying to turn my sleep paralysis into a lucid dream. I can't wait to actually have one. If it works, I'll share tomorrow :-)

----------


## BringMeTheAnime

Thank god we have this thread. Been trying to lucid dream for years.

----------


## Xtaberry

This actually worked. :0 
This therefore counts as a post and I have another lucid tonight.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Kitties where are you.... ::hug::

----------


## Dthoughts

I have Ebola. I am going to sleep early tonight, wake up and write my lucid dreams as I simultaneously get enough rest to be killer at the dream of school. cool  :Big laugh:

----------


## annabeau

I must have a lucid dream tonight!!!!

----------


## RStronghammer

You know what, I'm desperate. ALL ABOARD THE LUCID EXPRESS!

----------


## Dreamer3703

I'm having a lucid dream tonight😏

----------


## TDHXIII

It's time to have some fun i suppose..

----------


## annabeau

It didn't work.......but I'll keep my hopes up!

----------


## Alassen

I will have a lucid dream tonight or in the morning.

----------


## Fluttersyke

We just post and then get lucid? I love it! 

And hey, that was maxresdefault.jpg

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am lucid!

----------


## Steveb90

I'll be lucid tonight!

----------


## MeohMyoh

I luv u kitties

----------


## Dthoughts

It worked last time. Kirkii? What's in store tonight





> I luv u kitties



That was funny without ur epic nyame!

----------


## Elpis

Made an account specifically for this thread, if that isn't dedication!
screw you subconsciousness!

----------


## Milly

I've being good little thread, give me a LD \o/

----------


## ElsiaStar

Gonna have a lucid dream tonight   :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'm lucid dreaming right now.

----------


## Napalm

> Believe me, it's true! It's got something to do with how your brain works!
> 
> Just a quick fun thread I thought we could post in, and have lucid dreams because of it!
> *
> DDDDDDRRRREEEEAAAAAMMMMMEEEERRRRSSSSS  UUUUUUUNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIITTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE !*



I am gonna have my first in a long time!!!!!

----------


## annabeau

Ok, I hope it works this time!

----------


## dragster69

I will have my first LD tonight now!

 ::D: DDD

----------


## makeastar

Lying down for a nap. Let's do this!

----------


## lsddream

Welp time to have a lucid tonight. Thanks thread!

----------


## LucidJuggalo

I haven't had a lucid in so long and been trying to get back into it.. bring it! Gonna WILD tonight for sure!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'll get that WILD down eventually

----------


## Milly

Ookay, so last night was interesting, but you know what could make it more interresting?
Lucidity \o/

----------


## Alassen

I'll be lucid tonight  :smiley:

----------


## MeohMyoh

a dream where i get a long with my dream characters would be great
lucidity would be awesome
anime with recall would be even cooler xD

----------


## ecp13

The next time I am dreaming, I will look at my hands and will realize I am dreaming. It will happen!

----------


## MeohMyoh

fairly certain im already dreaming

----------


## Synapse

Time to channel the placebo effect.  ::meditate::

----------


## exsuscitatus

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had an awesome LD last time I posted in here, so I'll try it again tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I....will....LD tonight.....or at least have good recall :p

----------


## Intergalacticus

Gonna have one tonight!

----------


## MeohMyoh

You never know huh...better odds than a lottery xD

----------


## Suacy

Maybe posting here will become something I start doing inside my dreams too.

----------


## Cookino

Having another dry spell... could use another lucid. I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## skuzzi

Let's go. I believe in the placebo.

----------


## LucidLime

Crossing fingers.

----------


## LouaiB

ok this time it'll work. I wanna kiss Tenshi so bad i'm sure it'll work tonight!! >:3

----------


## KNightNox

Such a smart Idea!  :smiley:

----------


## hotchips

Give me a lucid dream tonight!!

----------


## JBML

Let's go.. got my plan ready... hope it will last more than the 10 seconds of lucidity in my dreams i had so far.

----------


## annabeau

I'll have a lucid dream 2nite!

----------


## Sonhador

Last time I posted here I really had a lucid dream! And I really wanna have a lucid tonight.

I'll wake up during my REM cycle, then I'll use FILD technique and boom! I'll be in a lucid dream.

I'll report later. Good luck everyone.

----------


## TicTacoToe

Why the heck not?

----------


## MeohMyoh

M&M's Dream Detective Agency awaits...the sound of the door bell of lucidity...

----------


## Tradl3s

I'll report back later. I'm also doing WBTB, so it will help with the technique i'm doing.

----------


## ElsiaStar

Gonna have a super long epic lucid dream tonight!

----------


## emily2119

Can it work the second time? :O Anyway, i posted!

----------


## MeohMyoh

I will be lucid in my dreams

----------


## TioW42

I will have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## Creation

I don´t remember the last time I had an intentional lucid dream. Let´s make sure that changes till tomorrow.

----------


## MeohMyoh

I pray to be able to hug my subconscious.

----------


## LouaiB

Imma nap later, so I'll try to LD.

----------


## AndrelisLTU

yup I'll have a LD  :smiley: )))

----------


## MeohMyoh

I send my love to Haniel  ::D:  I hope to meet you soon.

----------


## dreambright

Oh well, i hope that I will!

I will lucid dream tonight!

----------


## TheUnseenDonger

Ayy lmao. I'm now going to dream about aliens. Nice.

----------


## xSkyer

Why not try?

----------


## Sempai

Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it Can't risk it
*I MUST HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT*

----------


## Jellyd0nut

Wish me luck! And good luck to you, Sempai and xSkyer!

----------


## Ebtn

Ey, thanks for making this thread, man. 5x8Ff.jpg

----------


## usernamenaomi

woohoo first LD here I come

----------


## lucidbunnie

Hmm... maybe I'll get a lucid dream tonight! That would be nice. If I get to meet my significant other on it too, that would be more than nice, that would be awesome!

----------


## MeohMyoh

Waaa I seen a bunny...nice  ::D:

----------


## LouaiB

hope i get one tonight. Been like a month or 2 of a dry spell!

----------


## Ebtn

What the hell xD I actually had an LD after posting in this thread. I don't know what's what anymore.

----------


## usernamenaomi

...Didn't work. I'm gonna try again.  ::tongue::

----------


## Jacket

I'm gonna get lucid tonight  :Shades wink:

----------


## Nebulus

It works...just maybe not in the way you expected...hit me with that lucidity

----------


## AT02

Yaaas. Let's do this!

----------


## coolcoolcool

Count me in

----------


## CriggyPeyers

That's it. I'm having a lucid dream!!!!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

>rolling

First Post! Let's turn two this week (up from zero the past few months) to three!

----------


## tharivor

Ok, its seems normal to me.

----------


## EnvisionReality

Let's do this!

----------


## LouaiB

I swearz it'll work this time!! 2 month dryspell!!! D=

----------


## hotchips

I have had a 2 month dryspell too!!!  :Sad:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Second post in this thread. Posted yesterday, slept for 6-7 hours in 2-3 chunks and could barely get out of bed in the morning. 4/10, >rerolling

----------


## SirenOfSleep

I'm all in. I need a little light.

----------


## Nebulus

Reveal yourself.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

>third roll

I'm going to keep posting here, brain. You have no power over me.

----------


## animlucid

come on brain let me get lucid tonight!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

>Rerolling

good thing it doesn't cost 30,000G

----------


## SwordArtOnline

>fourth post

pls

----------


## Willpill38

I'm tryna get lucid.

----------


## AstralPhreak

Well, lets try this!  :smiley:

----------


## NeroG

I will have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Alassen

See you tonight  :smiley:

----------


## animlucid

Wow, posting here actually helped me get lucid, so here's another go!

Let me get lucid tonight!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

FIFTH POST!

I even wake up regularly at 03:45 without alarm and I haven't managed to make use of it. Tonight I will.

----------


## LouaiB

> I have had a 2 month dryspell too!!!



yeah it's horrible!! D=

ok next attempt, it WILL work!!

----------


## AstralPhreak

Let's try this again!  ::lol::

----------


## DreamLord1

Aw hell yeah!!!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

And the day before :/ will report to journal in 12 hours or so

----------


## Eepee

Count me in.

----------


## DreamLord1

Hell yeah!

----------


## Ajanime22

I know I'm already lucid dreaming tonight.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

>Rerolling

----------


## SwordArtOnline

postificate

----------


## LouaiB

yes, last time i tried, it worked and i got passed the 2 month dryspell!!

Let's keep rolling!!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> >Rerolling



again

----------


## SwordArtOnline

just keep posting, just keep posting

posterino posterino

----------


## dollarway64

I will have a lucid dream tonight!!

----------


## spellbee2

Time to break the dry spell.

----------


## Elpis

Give me a proper one this time! Go subconsciousness!

----------


## AstralMango

Welp, here I go.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I finally broke the dryspell of journal entries this morning. Tonight I will break the dryspell of lucid dreams.

----------


## h2obox

Sign me up.

----------


## flarn2006

Do I have to copy/paste the thread onto 50 other forums as well?

----------


## Junsuina

Let's see if I can induce a lucid in a nap since im still tired  :smiley:  will report back

----------


## Zaephr

Must... Stop...  Playing... Fallout 4...
I seriously had 2 whole weeks of no journal entries because of that game. Gimme a lucid, magic thread!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

> I finally broke the dryspell of journal entries this morning. Tonight I will break the dryspell of lucid dreams.



I shit you not it works. I had a 15 second lucid dream this morning. Going to come back there tonight!

----------


## h2obox

Back from last night, I believe I posted yesterday. Anyways, it worked! Also, I want some more  ::lol::  mine lasted quite a while, but i may have lost lucidity around the second half.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

It works, it works. Posting for tonight!

----------


## jammyjayc

Tonight I will have a lucid dream  :Oh noes:

----------


## MattJustice

It makes sense so I'll try.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Postificate

----------


## strago

When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!
When I dream, I am aware that I am dreaming!

Writing Induced Lucid Dreams is what I'm trying right now!

----------


## FryingMan

I'm writing in this thread!  That means: I'M DREAMING!   Remember: I'm dreaming!

----------


## Zaephr

I'll initiate a WILD. No big deal.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Will have LD tonight

----------


## Cobalt Storm

>Rerolling

There goes another 30000p.

----------


## Starflare

I'm going to wake up tomorrow morning and do a successful FILD.

Wait, is this a dream? Do a reality check.

----------


## AstralMango

> Wait, is this a dream? Do a reality check.



That actually made me think twice about my reality!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SwordArtOnline

_does reality check by gripping computer mouse quite hard_

----------


## SwordArtOnline

_does reality check by gripping computer mouse quite hard_

----------


## SwordArtOnline

POstpostposptosptospotspotpsotpsotp gib LD pls

----------


## davethewarrior

I'm ready for it!

----------


## BlairBros

It's time, to d-d-d-d d-d-d-d-dream! I am dreaming.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Dreamed of flying a plane last night.

----------


## Milly

welp, tonight is the night I get out of the ditch!

----------


## EnvisionReality

You're damn right I will.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

>Rickrolling

----------


## Saizaphod

Idk if it's been mentioned here before but: How does this thread have nearly 30,000 views and near 900 answers, while other threads that actually are about learning LD'ing, have between zero to fifteen answers and a few hundred views? ::lol::  I mean I was one of the first persons to comment in here as well but it just feels odd.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

postificationagement

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Had LD this morning! I need to work on keeping/increasing lucidity now.

----------


## UtauNamineRitsu

I'll have a lucid dream tonight ^.^

----------


## Lang

I'll have a Lucid Dream!  ::D:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

more LD tonight!

----------


## Raipat

yep

----------


## Stormy Skies

I will have a lucid dream tonight. But if I don't, I will instead at least be able to recall it. And if not either, I will have a lucid dream after work during a nap ^w^

----------


## FinnTheFlobot

Can't wait  :wink2:

----------


## JackBirdy

I'll have a lucid dream ,  Aye aye captain

----------


## Stormy Skies

Ha! It worked! I was able to recall my dream! Now let's post again, see if I can get a lucid in tonight, or maybe have some incredible dream recall, or maybe both. If neither, I'll have one tomorrow during a nap.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

"Initiate a lucid dream program now."

"Yes, sir. Initiating dream program."

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Will LD tonight, i have a dream sign to keep track of

----------


## ElsiaStar

I could really use a nice vivid LD tonight!

----------


## spellbee2

Now that I've got my recall back up, let's rock this.

----------


## ShadowWisp

I've forgotten the enjoyment of Lucid dreams. Need to eagerly get back into so let's start things off with a Lucid Dream!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Let's do this!

----------


## tblanco

Back on the meditation train, back on the RC train, WBTB like a mother fucker and the LD will happen. I will be flying over my city tonight.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I will LD tonight.

----------


## Starflare

Yes. Tonight is the night.

----------


## magmalol1

Sign me up! ;33 lol

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Posterino

----------


## LucidSky38

I Really Hope This Works. If Not, I'll Report Back On The Day Before Star Wars The Force Awakens (Day After This Post Im Sending) :smiley:

----------


## LucidSky38

But Yes, Of Course, I AM FEELING IT I WILL LD TONIGHT ::rolllaugh::

----------


## spoocky2005

I am writing this in hopes of becoming lucid tonight . So bam ! Lucidity .

----------


## AstralMango

Lucidity~

----------


## Jakeith

i'll see you in my dreams

----------


## LucidSky38

It Actually Worked!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I am dreaming. I can see a plane. Planes are my dreamsign. Every time I see a plane, I check that I'm dreaming. Finger-through-solid-object check returns result for dream and I make use of it!

----------


## coolcoolcool

See you at the summit

I gotta get back in the game to i say go back to basics

Lets do it

Tonight we will unite and take on the task of the almighty task of the lucd dream merry christmas and to all a lucid night

----------


## LucidSky38

I Will try and see if i'll get another LD after replying, which I definitley will ::sheepishgrin::

----------


## SwordArtOnline

> I am dreaming. I can see a plane. Planes are my dreamsign. Every time I see a plane, I check that I'm dreaming. Finger-through-solid-object check returns result for dream and I make use of it!



it worked but not well, try again tonight

----------


## LucidSky38

Haha! Worked Again! Although Not As Strong This Time.. Maybe I Didnt Notify I Would Have An LD.

----------


## LucidSky38

I Will Have Another LD Tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Ripull

I hope

----------


## LucidSky38

I Will Have Another LD Tonight (Sorry If I'm Getting Annoying)

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Yeeeeeeeeeeees!

I will have my lucid dream toniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighht!

EDIT: No consecutive caps :c

----------


## Lang

Sure, why not.  ::D:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

this time i will actually RC when waking up to check for FAs because I had two last night

----------


## coolcoolcool

Lets get lucid

----------


## Junsuina

Let's see If I can have another Lucid tonight  :smiley: 

AND ACTUALLY WRITE IT DOWN  :Oh noes:

----------


## mrr0b0tFS

Im going to have multiple lucid dreams tonight, and i know it.  :smiley:

----------


## Ripull

Worked for my first time ever last night, so lets try again  ::D:

----------


## MeohMyoh

I will heal myself in dream state

----------


## SwordArtOnline

need to write down better, will have better recall tonight

----------


## coolcoolcool

I will have a lucid dreaming marathon tonight

----------


## mrr0b0tFS

Here we go again, I will have multiple LD's tonight
Also i will be able to recall all of my dreams.
And YOU will get lucid dream tonight too, i know it, youve been trying so hard  :smiley:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

posterino

----------


## sparkley

Let's get lucid tonight shall we?  :wink2:

----------


## benswon

I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight then.

----------


## ParanoidLlama

It's time bois.... tonight's the night... Even if I never did any regular RC's today because I'm lazy af, it's tonight guys..

----------


## dutchpun

I will have a lucid dream  :smiley:  thats cool

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Posterino for LDs

----------


## martakartus

I need a lucid dream in my life already! It's been so long, it's high time. I'll have one tonight  :smiley:

----------


## annabeau

It's been so long....I believe I will have one tonight!!!!!!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I had an awesome dream but it wasn't lucid, make it so tonight!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Posterino

----------


## ParanoidLlama

It is *now*.

----------


## flarn2006

> It is *now*.



It is what now?

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I am dreaming, you are dreaming too.

----------


## Newtothis

Well, I see so much stuff that should be questioned with "this must be a dream!" or "am I dreaming now?".
So when I go to bed, I will remember to question everything that I think should be question and then attain lucidity.

----------


## verance

WBTB right now, so I could use this thread hehe  ::D:  Im excited! My first LD is coming!

----------


## Signet

I will not have a lucid dream tonight.

now that i've said that here in this thread, a paradox is in place to occur.  yay!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I had another LD last night and I'm dreaming right now.

----------


## LucasPotter

Posting here cause... I WANT A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT.

----------


## Stintman

Hey brain can I have a lucid dream tonight?

----------


## iThousandSunny

Beam me up.

----------


## coolcoolcool

Postarino

----------


## SwordArtOnline

> Postarino



Love the way I post here so regularly that everyone imitates me  :wink2: 

I am dreaming.

----------


## jarjar

I had a lucid dream last night

----------


## LucasPotter

Maybe tonight I'll get one?  :smiley:

----------


## annabeau

I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I am dreaming.

----------


## jarjar

I've had a lucid dream every night for the past three nights, every night!!! ::happyme::

----------


## coolcoolcool

To lucidity and beyond

----------


## LucasPotter

:smiley:

----------


## Graywolf

I will have a lucid dream tonight! The thread commands it!

----------


## xSpidy

I'm just a complete newbie to both LD and DV. I think it's so cool that there's this community based on lucid dreaming. If I get a lucid dream tonight I'll post it here 😁

----------


## LucasPotter

It worked!  ::D:

----------


## sparkley

Yayyy ^
I hope I have one tonight but I still have like 14 more hours till I can sleep again  ::alien::

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Still dreaming

----------


## xSpidy

Yus may we all ld tonight

----------


## Ginsan

I'm pretty sure I am going to have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## NickSeagull

Me too

----------


## SwordArtOnline

New year, new dreams

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I am dreaming

----------


## annabeau

I MUST have an LD tonight

----------


## SwordArtOnline

OK, first DJ entry of the year done :/ .




```
sudo lucid-dream
```

----------


## jarjar

For some reason ever since I started trying to LD, I've been waking up at around 3:00 in the morning and I'm unable to fall asleep for a long time. This impedes my attempts at trying the CANWILD technique. Any ideas on how to stay asleep and not keep waking up?

----------


## coolcoolcool

I will lucid drrrreeeeeeeaaaaaaamm!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ParanoidLlama

wut

----------


## xSpidy

Ok I guess I'll have a lucid

----------


## yj1214

Luck me...

----------


## 1878

I will lucid dream

----------


## Ginsan

This evening or night (I'll go to bed around 3pm) I will get lucid and remember to attempt my first task of the year ever! Wooo yeah baby! It's the easiest one  :tongue2:  
*Spoiler* for _toty_: 



_Unicorn - Find/conjure a unicorn and do one of two things: Ride it around the dream, skewering at least 2 DCs with its horn, OR, ride it through a portal into a whimsical new world (can't be a normal Earth-like scene)_




Glorious wings, here I come   ::lol::   Yeah I know I need to do all of them for the glorious wings. But as a wise man once said, 
*Spoiler* for _wisdom_: 



*a journey of a thousand miles starts with but a single step!*

----------


## BlairBros

Come on magic thread, grant me the power of expectation  :smiley:

----------


## jammyjayc

Here's to number two.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

o mighty thread of magic and sorcery help me

----------


## LiLeila

Ok, every way is good to have an LD. So I just post in here.  ::meditate::

----------


## SwordArtOnline

WILD time!

----------


## coolcoolcool

Ya

----------


## SwordArtOnline

It worked.

Three times in one night.

Praise the mighty thread of magic.

----------


## jarjar

I'll be trying three different techniques tonight: Looke's WILD Technique, DIELD, and CANWILD. Let's see what happens

----------


## MamaBilleh

Time for another LD  :smiley:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Nononono i missed yesterday  :Sad: 

SSILD time tonight!

----------


## LiLeila

I'll have an LD tonight! (or maybe I have it now ~.~)

----------


## SwordArtOnline

let's go

----------


## MadzAssassin

I WILL have my first lucid tonight. I know it!

----------


## Spock

This is one method I've never tried before  :Cheeky:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Competiton day 2. Team Crackle needs my LDs!

----------


## SAFLINT

1,000 post

----------


## LiLeila

*Spoiler* for _Let's roll!_:

----------


## tblanco

I'm getting on this train, y'all.

----------


## Spock

Kinda worked yesterday, not too well though... Gonna try again!

----------


## AstralMango

Go Team Crackle!

----------


## LiLeila

Tonight will be the night!

----------


## Sparkelz

Alright, let's give this a try!
I shall have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Raipat

yeah, let's bring the dream on

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Don't let your dreams be dreams
just do it

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I am dreamiiing

----------


## LiLeila

"RC Nails" FTW!

----------


## Spock

I posted here twice and it worked one time... I need to increase the sample size to determine how well this method works  :wink2:

----------


## LiLeila

Relax, no excitement, no frustration, no doubts, no expectations. I'll just leave my mind in calm and we'll see what will happen or not.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

For the team

----------


## Spock

Worked so well yesterday (well, this morning), so of course I'm posting here again!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

> (8:49:38 PM) DreamBot:            SwordArtOnline reaches 30 points and wins.
> (8:49:40 PM) ***DreamBot records SwordArtOnline with 0.221 points on the all-stars table (now 0.221 points, pos 1).



Never forget. LD to celebrate!

----------


## Sparkelz

No luck the first time posting, let's try again this night!

----------


## AstralMango

Boop!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

help me o thread

----------


## LiLeila

I did like nothing today for lucidity so this thread is my only hope ._.

----------


## MobianAngel

***_Please fulfill my wishes and let me at least have a pleasant dream to remember in the morning._***

----------


## LilacStairway

Why not? I'll try it

----------


## Shockabsorber

Oh right on. I was planning on having LD on my own anyway. Maybe this will make it last longer.

----------


## annabeau

This has never worked before, but tonight, it will.

----------


## Ginsan

I have lots of sleep to catch up on, so I will have a loads of dreaming. And some of them will be lucid.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

let's do this

----------


## annabeau

Ok, I'll try again 
*sighing

----------


## Dinside

I got this

----------


## SwordArtOnline

POst postp opstosp topstosptosptosptosptosposptosptosptosptosptosptos  ptostpostpsotpsotsptosptosptosptosptosptostpstopo

----------


## coolcoolcool

To lucidity and beyond

----------


## SwordArtOnline

For competition

----------


## hunt3rix

Dream lucid I shall !

----------


## Mick2619

Tonight I will have a lucid dream!

----------


## Spock

Let's try again!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

it's Friday and time to LD, I nearly got there this morning in an FA which is progress

----------


## MobianAngel

Let me at least have a longer _lucid-like_ experience then last night oh mighty thread~

----------


## neo500

Tonight I'm going to lucid dream!!

----------


## MobianAngel

Things are looking better for me today, please let me lucid dream tonight~

----------


## SwordArtOnline

It's the last day of the competition, I spotted an FA yesterday, and Team Crackle needs my LDs!

----------


## Tasca

I can do this

----------


## xArDDe

Of course I will.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

post

----------


## LiLeila

Maybe this time.

----------


## HeSpeaks7

Alright! There are so many cool things that I need to do.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I'm back to journalling better, so LD time

----------


## LiLeila

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

----------


## annabeau

I am praying desperately as I post this. I will have a lucid dream. Tonight. And it better be a good one.

----------


## MobianAngel

_Oh mighty thread_ -- How I would love to have a *LD* tonight~

----------


## BruceLee

bruce-lee-thechineseconnection-sized.jpg

----------


## Spock

> bruce-lee-thechineseconnection-sized.jpg



Hahahaha!  ::rolllaugh:: 
I really wish I could like this more than once!  ::thumbup::

----------


## SwordArtOnline

OI LISTEN UP YOU MAGICAL THREAD OF SORCERY

Who the hell do you think you are telling my brain what to do

SCREW YOU THREAD

If you're so magical, gib LDs

Or I will fite you 1v1 and that would be bad because i am gud keyboard warrior and gud fiter

3/10 Thread delivers occasionally

----------


## Ginsan

I am watching Avatar the last airbender again and I serious Lee want to get lucid more often! Airbending, waterbending, firebending and earthbending would be really amazing.


*Spoiler* for _I'm serious_: 



fee951a47c24c89eb34789402ff7979d.jpg

----------


## JackG

I need a LD  ::D:

----------


## MobianAngel

I would like a LD please little thread~

----------


## BruceLee

seriouslee.jpg

----------


## TwitchLucidity

lets try it dog

----------


## MobianAngel

_Please little thread, let me have a LD tonight to heal me from the distasteful stress I had to deal with today~_

----------


## BruceLee

let's all pray for the hedgedog

----------


## MobianAngel

> let's all pray for the hedgedog



...

----------


## GalMutzafy

It's all about believing and awareness, I believe and aware (:

----------


## Lapis3

Ld yesssss!

----------


## LiLeila

> Hahahaha! 
> I really wish I could like this more than once!



I'll do it for you!

edit: aw, that's an old post xd

----------


## MinerPhill03

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## TGdreamer

I sure hope so

----------


## DrKraken42

I Will.

----------


## steviewc

Lucid Dream toNIIIGHHTTT

----------


## Aerea

Lucid dream tonight, hopefully  ::o:

----------


## MinerPhill03

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

9 LDs in January isn't bad, this will be fun

----------


## Aerea

I will realise I am dreaming and have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## martijnb3

Great idea.

----------


## Clidu

Lets hope i have a LD pleasse havent had one in about 2 months =/

----------


## GalMutzafy

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## MobianAngel

I would like to lucid dream to make me feel better please.

----------


## annabeau

Please please please let this work.

----------


## Printer

This works

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Of course it works.

----------


## MobianAngel

I would like a lucid dream please mighty thread.

----------


## MinerPhill03

I stopped and recall got worse. Proof that it works. I will have vivid, lucid, memorable dreams.

----------


## Raswalt

i know i will

----------


## BG7

I'll save this page and post on it every night

----------


## Chocodile

I will have a lucid dream tonight! Probably more than one!  ::D:

----------


## LiLeila

I will have a lucid dream tonight  :woohoo:

----------


## Clidu

> Believe me, it's true! It's got something to do with how your brain works!
> 
> Just a quick fun thread I thought we could post in, and have lucid dreams because of it!
> *
> DDDDDDRRRREEEEAAAAAMMMMMEEEERRRRSSSSS  UUUUUUUNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIITTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE !*



Fingers crossed! =)

----------


## flarn2006

Walnuts.jpg

----------


## LiLeila

I need more self-confidence when I'm writing here ;p *trying*

----------


## annabeau

Lucidity-Here I come!!!

----------


## Sirius23

HAI!
im on the list too now

----------


## SwordArtOnline

interesting dreams past few nights, time to turn those into LDs

----------


## Raswalt

tonight! tonight! tonight!! be excited! be, be, excited!!! juice by tappy!! juice by tappy!!! wooooooooooooaah tappy's got juice, tappy's got juice!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ExoByte

It's 7:34 in the morning, I finished work at 2am. I go back another 10 hours this afternoon.

Well, here's to this thread and hopefully an awesome nap.

----------


## tasinios

I am gonna have a lucid dream tonight too!!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

post

----------


## BruceLee

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTT'SS  TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMM  MMMMMMMEEEE

#Bruce Buffer

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

> This thread works 100 percent of the time, 20% of the time.



Shall we label this thread the 'sex panther of LDs' then?

BTW totally having my first induced LD tonight  ::D:

----------


## starletdreamer

Post

----------


## Sapnotaajs

Tonight i will have a lucid dreammmmmm

----------


## SwordArtOnline

My recall has improved over the past few nights, time to get LDs

----------


## Lang

> My recall has improved over the past few nights, time to get LDs



Good luck! With me, I wouldn't mind having more Lucid Dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Kageonite

Tonight's the night I have a lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## Angstrem98

Hell yeah, I'll have a long lucid dream tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## EddieDean

Tonight I'll have a lucid dream!!! ::D:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

One night left to increase my February LD count!

----------


## Tonch

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I will Lucid Dream Tonight, I promise that!

----------


## ClearDreamer

Tonight I will remember my dreams and I will realize when I'm dreaming.

----------


## JadeGreen

Semi Lucid Last Night, Non lucid the night before, No dream recall the night before that. I'm on the up and up.

----------


## eerroe1

Well, might as well  ::D:

----------


## LiLeila

I'll have a lucid dream tonight! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

----------


## Nnystyxx

(◡ ‿ ◡ ✿) . o ( lucidity~ )

----------


## NateDogg

So. I wonder how many people _actually_ end up getting a lucid dream after they post in here.

----------


## Lschilperoort

> So. I wonder how many people _actually_ end up getting a lucid dream after they post in here.



It's all about the mindset in this case man

shit am I gonna have a lucid dream now

----------


## NateDogg

> It's all about the mindset in this case man
> 
> shit am I gonna have a lucid dream now



True. Did you have a lucid dream?  :wink2:

----------


## LiLeila

> So. I wonder how many people _actually_ end up getting a lucid dream after they post in here.



I had one :P But I posted here many times before. The magic of cumulative intention!

So, again: I'll have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Smudgefish

Haven't tried this one yet. See if it works....

.....it didn't.

----------


## chelvander

Worth a shot...

----------


## LiLeila

Time to fly around a bit.

----------


## NateDogg

> Time to fly around a bit.



That's basically all I end up doing in most of my LDs! Never gets boring for me.

----------


## LiLeila

I had a feeling that I was flying ;o But it was a dream about LD or semi-LD or I dunno. However it worked somehow! ;p

Tonight I'll be more aware!

----------


## EddieDean

I will be aware in my dreams tonight and get lucid!

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I am having a lucid dream tonight! No doubt about it, I'm shredding all my doubt away!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I had a LD this morning. It's time to get that count for March rolling!

----------


## LiLeila

I'll get looooosid tonight!

----------


## Ginsan

What's up with my lucid streak, GODS?! Why'd it end? What's that? I became arrogant? I stopped posting here, I stopped meditating and was bragging to everyone in chat about getting lucid every night. Ow come on, don't be so lame, you old hags. But alright I don't want to make you mad. I started meditating again (and not just mindfulness, that sweet sweet loving kindness meditation too!) and I'll stop bragging and I'm even posting here!

So there. Let's get lucid tonight  :tongue2: 

gimme gimme!

----------


## PiriPiri

Yeah I think it's time to have a Lucid Dream again !

----------


## LiLeila

I've just missed at least 2 opportunities to get lucid in my dreams so come on! I'm going to sleep a little more, this time I'll be super aware.

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Early night tonight, I'll catch more sleep and more LDs!

----------


## anderj101

Alright, let's do this. Been too long since the last good lucid.

----------


## Ginsan

/me posts

----------


## EddieDean

I got lucid last night but recall of that particular dream is just miserable so tonight I'll have another that I will remember in detail!

----------


## LiLeila

I had 2 LDs without even writing here, that's right, that's how certain I am :P 

(but let's have another one tonight, ok?)

----------


## Lang

Why not!  ::D:

----------


## Artax

If this thread can bust my lucid dream cherry, then thisll be the cheapest thing Ive ever had to do to gain a new experience in bed.

Im prepared to be disappointed. #consistent

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I'll do it this night, gonna keep on trying!

----------


## LiLeila

Didn't do much today for it but pretty please for a little DILD <3

----------


## Kaitakaro

Its gonna be Lucid Hat-trick tonight  :Bliss:

----------


## Pompy

Plz.

----------


## kamenriderbaron

Tonight will be the night!

----------


## Kaitakaro

Lucid last night, Lucid this night, too  :SleepMeditate2: ( :Bliss: )

----------


## Ruusunen

At last a surefire way!

----------


## eltane

I'll have a lucid dream tonight :-)

----------


## SwordArtOnline

gib plox

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

posting here. Bring it on!

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I will do it tonight!

----------


## Kaenthem

Fingers crossed!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

Maybe this thread works backwards in time?

----------


## Konsei

I'm going to have an LD tonight! Let's see if it works  :smiley:

----------


## usernamenaomi

I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I will do it tonight!

----------


## MilesPrower

> Wow, okay, it actually worked last night. Posting again because MAGIC THREAD!



Magic? Well then, time to try.

----------


## Tradl3s

I imagine posting this at a WBTB time is way more effective, as you are more susceptible to such suggestion. Either way, i'll report back later.

----------


## alycat1025

Ok lol. Ill report back if i have one! :smiley:

----------


## Witchtheworld

Oh yessssss!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~

----------


## Tradl3s

Reporting back: I didn't have a lucid but i did have a long and vivid dream. I didn't write it down or grasp it for very long, so i hardly remember anything about the dream. All i remeber is that it was the first long and vivid dream i've had in a few months. My motivation for dreams and such are very on/off.

----------


## SpiritStairway

I've started voice recording my dreams rather than typing them down. It takes so much less time. Now I don't have an excuse to skip out on it anymore - the dreams are going to come in fast.

----------


## DreamingOfPie

Okay, I'll try! It's worth a shot! I'll report back in the morning with any lucid dreams I have!

----------


## Mnkn10

Let's see if this works.

----------


## Oneirin

I will have a lucid dream tonight  :smiley:

----------


## coolcoolcool

postarino

----------


## kamenriderbaron

Tonight for sure!

----------


## coolcoolcool

to lucidity and beyond.

----------


## Ajanime22

I'm already in one. So... yeah...

----------


## Lang

Me.. A lucid dream? Never.

----------


## Sakki

You are dreaming ! Do a reality check hurry !!

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I'll do it tonight for sure!

----------


## Manha

gonna lucid dream tonight !

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Hush now, quiet now, time to lay your sleepy head, say hush now, quiet now, it's time to go to BEEEEEEEEED!

----------


## RStronghammer

Hooray for waking up early for Easter! /s

Now I'm never gonna get time to DJ. Oh well, a LD is a LD.

----------


## Uncastred

Well, I guess it could work  ::D:

----------


## kamenriderbaron

I will do so tonight! Never giving up!

----------


## SwordArtOnline

I need to work on this, I haven't DJed for a few days now

----------


## Kageonite

Bring on the lucids

----------


## simon1

try to do it today may finally succeed  :smiley:

----------


## SwordArtOnline

pls~

----------


## miktux

i will lucid dreaming tonight becouse of you man i belive it like u belive me

----------


## Shabby

Superstition? Or a humorous contribution to the thread? Or maybe, just maybe... it works?

Who's to say?

----------


## LiLeila

Ok, after longer break from dreams time to get back into it... Maybe some LD for motivation?

----------


## miktux

lolo i just get long ld after i post here same night  ::D:  with fake awaken but i test and i know its fake and keep going  ::D:

----------


## kamenriderbaron

Ok, will do tonight for sure!

----------


## miktux

I will write again becouse its helped me first time  ::D:  i belive in this thread okey i will get lucid tonight and next night and all day long

----------


## Oneirin

Giving it another shot and keeping the motivation going  :smiley:  I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## kamenriderbaron

Giving it another shot!

----------


## DannyCool

> I will write again becouse its helped me first time  i belive in this thread okey i will get lucid tonight and next night and all day long



"ALL DAY LONG" Bring on the all night lucidity and LET'S END THIS GAME. One lucid is great but that just makes you want more. Let's have it "ALL NIGHT LONG". Oh yeah! This has absolutely nothing to do with sex btw, I sware!

----------


## chucktm

beebo

----------


## Zalamandorino

I need to try this. Too long without lucids and tried about everything. Everything but this. I know this works! I will have lucid dream to night! Yay!!

----------


## coolcoolcool

I will have a lucidd dreeaamm

----------


## coolcoolcool

im feeling the vibe free lucid dreams for all

----------


## yumiko27

I work 3rd shift, so it's impossible for me to lucid dream tonight without getting fired. 
Still, I *will* have a super long lucid dream _today_.

----------


## Raziiel

I'll have a lucid dream tonight for sure  :smiley:

----------


## wocus

Make it happen.

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

yep, seeing as I can almost lucid at will. Let it be a thing!

----------


## usernamenaomi

Going all out with a fild tonight...soo This should help😁 don't fail me forum!

----------


## doktrino

Well if it is as easy as that, I´ll do it!
Will do a lot of RCs too, today, just to make sure  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Tipharot

I've found in the past that simply deciding that you'll be lucid tonight - even if you forget to perform any techniques, is often sufficient if you have plenty of past experience getting lucid. This is true in a lot of other areas of life too - sometimes just making a decision massively influences the outcome. 

Although I don't know the study off hand since a friend told me about it, there was a study where they gave three groups of kids instruments to learn. All three groups would then be split into three sub-groups, the first of which practised for 3 hours a day every day for a month, the second of which practised for 1 hour a day every day for a month, and the third of which simply practised for 1 hour a WEEK for a month.

The three main groups then made different decisions. Group 1 consciously decided to make the commitment to learn to play the instrument for one month. Group 2 made the commitment to learn to play for one year. Group 3 decided to commit to the instrument for life.

All of them only practised for one month - at the end of the month, various skill tests were done, and Group 3 (life time commitment) far out-performed the other groups. What's even more interesting is the kids in group 3 did so much better than the other groups, that those who only practised for a single hour a week, did better than the 3 hours a day students in the other two groups. They learned more in 1/21th of the time, simply because they were committed to playing for the rest of their lives.

Sometimes just making the commitment/decision can be some powerful stuff. So with that said, here goes:

I'm gonna be lucid tonight!  :wink2:

----------


## Ableddistress

I hope this works.

----------


## usernamenaomi

Yes! Hope it works this time...

----------


## Dunno

I will have a lucid dream too  ::biggrin::

----------


## AceOfBass

> I've found in the past that simply deciding that you'll be lucid tonight - even if you forget to perform any techniques, is often sufficient if you have plenty of past experience getting lucid. This is true in a lot of other areas of life too - sometimes just making a decision massively influences the outcome. 
> 
> Although I don't know the study off hand since a friend told me about it, there was a study where they gave three groups of kids instruments to learn. All three groups would then be split into three sub-groups, the first of which practised for 3 hours a day every day for a month, the second of which practised for 1 hour a day every day for a month, and the third of which simply practised for 1 hour a WEEK for a month.
> 
> The three main groups then made different decisions. Group 1 consciously decided to make the commitment to learn to play the instrument for one month. Group 2 made the commitment to learn to play for one year. Group 3 decided to commit to the instrument for life.
> 
> All of them only practised for one month - at the end of the month, various skill tests were done, and Group 3 (life time commitment) far out-performed the other groups. What's even more interesting is the kids in group 3 did so much better than the other groups, that those who only practised for a single hour a week, did better than the 3 hours a day students in the other two groups. They learned more in 1/21th of the time, simply because they were committed to playing for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Sometimes just making the commitment/decision can be some powerful stuff. So with that said, here goes:
> ...




I love this post in its entirety. People don't seem to realise that with many things in life, your mentality is half the battle. It's all about the willpower and drive as well as inner motivation. That's what makes us successful and fulfilled.

I believe in this thread's magic powers though  :wink2:

----------


## Raipat

tonight I'm fiddling with my new raspi 3 and my old ZEO. There should be some lucidity in there, right? :p

----------


## DawnEye11

I'm gonna have  a lucid tonight....and a bit more community hall points thanks to posting.  :tongue2:  If only there was a game on dream views where you could get a bunch of points daily just by playing.

----------


## DawnEye11

I was semi lucid. Hope I get a  lucid tonight and some more community hall points after this.I want to change my username again.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lang

Lucid dream! Come to me.

----------


## relevart

Me too.  :Cheeky:  I want to lucid dream tonight...  :smiley:

----------


## DreamLord1

Aww Hell yeah! Now I'm motivated! City of dreams, here I come!

----------


## Luciera

I can't wait! I've never had a lucid dream before!  ::happyhappy::

----------


## DoubleHelix

Been a whole month since my last...getting desperate.  So I'll post here again to acknowledge my strong intention to dream lucidly!   :Oh noes:

----------


## wormholejoys

OK, sounds good!

----------


## ProdigalD

Color me lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaitakaro

+1

----------


## wormholejoys

If I post twice does it mean I will have two lucid dreams?  Hahaha why not

----------


## Lang

Sure! Why not!  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

Hey guys! This is ginsan from yesterday  :OK Bye now:  I'll have a lucid dream tonight  ::yddd::  :woohoo:  :boogie:  And it'll be awesome! I think I'll control clouds and produce massive lightning at will and it will look totally cool


*Spoiler* for _lol_: 



 ::chuckle::

----------


## relevart

That night I had a lucid dream. :Cheeky:  Short but anyway... I want a new lucid dream this night.  ::D:

----------


## wormholejoys

Let's give it another try I guess.  Failed last time haha

----------


## Dojodoj

mr. sandman, bring me a dream..

----------


## lucidmats

Alright, let's see if I'm lucky  ::D:

----------


## ThePlayer

So, here I am, getting back into practicing lucid dreaming after forgetting about it completely for 2 years...

What better way to do this than gathering some luck first!  :wink2: 
I do believe posting here acts as a mental incentive, so let's see...
I will report back in the morning.

Good luck and sweet lucid dreams to all of you!

----------


## Efthemia

Here we go! Going to try doing my first WILD tonight so I need the motivation!

----------


## ThePlayer

No success, not even a recall boost...
But let's not give up hope!
Tonight I will have a lucid dream!

----------


## EmbraceTheLazy

Let's do this ::D:  Lucid dream 2nite!!!

----------


## McElroy2000

I'll have one too! I'm going to fly because this is my #1 goal

----------


## Mizuking

I will have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Barttg

YES! Trying wild for the first time and it WILL work.

----------


## Mazerg

I'm going to be lucid tonight! :Cheeky:

----------


## bimmy

Haven't done this in a while, but LET'S GO!

----------


## Martijn0162

Hope I'll be lucky tonight!

----------


## d3nd3

cheers

----------


## KalicoCatz

Yay! Hope this works  :;-):

----------


## gab

Mix equal amounts of mantras and intent while falling asleep, add some fun plan, get ready to have your mind blown. Tonight is the night.

Happy lucids you all!

----------


## Nebulus

Message to self, you are the dream

----------


## Shabby

Alright! Let's go.

----------


## Freddylong

I believe, and if i dont... heck i still believe.

----------


## Mismagius

Off to the lucid mines I shall go tonight!

Magical thread, give me a lucid, please!

----------


## Hunter491

Im not superstitious but, hey, lets give it a try.
I want long and vivid LD tonight  :mwahaha:

----------


## LifeDreamer

Hopefully if I set the intention by writing this post, my conscious mind will pass on the new to my subconscious that the intention is clear, I am ready to lucid dream. In the flight of the night I will be surrounded by an amazing experience within the dream realm of lucidity.

----------


## fluffbutt1

Eh I usually don't believe things like this work, but why not haha I'm in  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Hunter491

> Im not superstitious but, hey, lets give it a try.
> I want long and vivid LD tonight



didnt work xdd

----------


## Deozt

Isnt that nice ? hell yeah iam lucid dreaming tonight

----------


## Hunter491

Deozt, respect for flag  :tongue2:

----------


## AlexTheDreamer

This is the night.

----------


## seakrait

Hey, it's worth a try.

----------


## Angstrem98

Well, tonight I'll have a lond and fully lucid dream and I'll remember it!

----------


## Kuyarei

I need some LDs, tonight should be it!

----------


## numono

It can't do me any harm, why not?

----------


## coolcoolcool

beam me up sensei

----------


## coolcoolcool

I will becoome luuuuucccciiid

----------


## Zoey141

Intrigued... Hope this really works!  ::D:

----------


## gTimeJohnny

plz

----------


## Sharpshoey

well, it's about time I have a lucid dream again.

----------


## Nnystyxx

I have a good feeling about this!

----------


## coolcoolcool

ok. lucid dreaming here i come

----------


## seakrait

c'mon brain we can do it

----------


## spellbee2

Tired of this dry spell. Lez due dis.

----------


## andrunoyola

If only I can WBTB without hitting the alarm and going straight back to sleep  ::hrm::

----------


## duke396

Count me in... It better be a good one  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreamwalkwr

:Big laugh:

----------


## zxechoo09

Can I have my first LD please?

----------


## RandomHaxor

I'm in, time to have my first!

----------


## seakrait

So tired of nightmares... going to have awesome lucid dreams tonight instead.

----------


## Luxr

This should work!  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

:armflap:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

haven't been here in a while.


<-- I want to talk to her this time.

----------


## Oneironautilus

I very much like this psychology experiment.

----------


## Stintman

Let's get a good Lucid tonight.

----------


## DiloRaptor

I WILL have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Jamepig1

I will realize that I am dreaming. I will realize that I am dreaming. I will realize that I am dreaming. I will realize that I am dreaming. I will realize that I am dreaming.

----------


## AlienTommy

I'll be having a LD tonight for sure, no questions asked !

----------


## MadMonkey

Don't know how much sleep I'll be getting so I nees this!

----------


## Yukita

I have my first lucid dream tonight!

----------


## spenceman

Fuck yeah, I'm having a lucid dream tonight. Thanks for making this. ✌🏻️

----------


## CK246

First lucid dream will be tonight!

----------


## strago

Your dreaming, look at your feet!

----------


## Zororion

I will have a Lucid Dream tonight.

----------


## Sivason

Pumpkins do not go in cereal!

----------


## GoatHammer

I shall have a lucid dream.

----------


## bsomerville

> This thread works 100% of the time, 20% of the time.



Now there is a 20% chance I will have my first lucid (going to try a WILD  :smiley: ). lol

----------


## Seal

Alriiight <3

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Time to take it seriously again.

----------


## Seal

Well, this din't work...
posting again, maybe 2nd time is lucky, lol

----------


## SpaceGod

Welp, here's to hopeful thinking!

----------


## naturespirit

*Count me in!*
Can't wait to see if this works!

----------


## Dylanm504

Why the hell not!? I haven't lucid dreamt yet, but I got really close last night before I was interrupted XD ITS GOING TO HAPPEN TONIGHT!

----------


## Saschavs

I really need to break my dry spell and this has worked for me before so I hope this'll work again

----------


## Zoob

This better work.

----------


## Him

I usually have one every day so if I don't, it's because of this thread.

----------


## Uncastred

Second try, I guess. After all, isn't it a famous proverb? "Screw the first, the second is overeffective"

----------


## Zoob

> Second try, I guess. After all, isn't it a famous proverb? "Screw the first, the second is overeffective"



Huh, right. I'm with you here.

----------


## DeDromer

That will happen.
It will happen that.
Will happens.
Will Harper?
Dream sign.
Reality check.
Ja?

----------


## allijoy

Yay! Happy lucid dreaming, everybody  :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

Posted

----------


## allijoy

Really works! I haven't had a LD since last week (I usually have them at least twice a week), so thanks!

----------


## LeaoLouro

Let's go lads! Gotta break that dry streak tonight!!

----------


## CookiPanda47

I don't think this will work, but I'll try anyway!

----------


## CookiPanda47

It didn't work...  ::lol::  that's what I thought would happen.

----------


## azrafox

This thread worked last time, but I never followed up and tried to get back into it again properly. Well, time to start making more of an effort. Starting with this post - I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## LeaoLouro

Well, didn't work last time...
But now it will! LD tonight confirmed!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## tblanco

100% happening!

----------


## azrafox

This thread REALLY works  ::D:  second time posting in it, and just got my second lucid! Was even super obvious as one of the DC's was literally holding up a sign saying "You're dreaming". No techniques or anything either, just fell asleep and let the placebo affect do it's thing.

Good luck guys!

----------


## Naze

Well Why not after all you never know how the world work!!

----------


## Sam1r

I'll be coming back tomorrow to thank you.

----------


## Ville94

Tonight I will have a Lucid Dream  :smiley:  Thanks for making this thread

----------


## Tasca

I hope this works

----------


## kadie

:Off to Bed: I finally decided to be lucid. Hope posting in this thread helps with recall to.

----------


## Ville94

I can promise this works in one way or another . Vividly remembered 5 dreams from last night and I have just started doing it again.

----------


## arct1cw0lf

Its gonna happen

----------


## allijoy

I haven't had a LD since last week (I usually have them every other day). I'm going to change that tonight!

----------


## allijoy

Well, apparently now I can only have lucid dreams when I post in this thread. This thread broke my brain xD

----------


## spoocky2005

Lets give this another try after a long time . Guess who will lucid dream tonight ? ME !

----------


## allijoy

Well, it definitely works. I had a super-long adventure lucid dream last night. I'm definitely going to continue it tonight when I have another lucid dream :3

----------


## Lang

> Well, it definitely works. I had a super-long adventure lucid dream last night. I'm definitely going to continue it tonight when I have another lucid dream :3



Good Luck!  ::D:

----------


## Moonwatcher

Sure, i'll play. I love self-fulfilling prophecies!

----------


## allijoy

> Good Luck!



You too :3

----------


## Moonwatcher

It didn't work. I want my money back.
Just kidding. This is all about our minds' creating reality, isn't it? Unbridled optimism is essential--even if it didn't prevent Pollyanna from breaking her legs.

----------


## allijoy

I always have to do it right before bed for it to work (or witchin a few hours of going to sleep).

----------


## zombunny

I will have a lucid dream tonight!!  ::goodjob2::  It's going down

----------


## JOGUI22

It has been a long time Lucid Dreams, but i have returned. Today i will LD

----------


## hiiambob89

I guarantee I am going to have many vivid and stable lucid dreams tonight.

----------


## Xvaiuer

we'll see bro lmao

----------


## hiiambob89

I guarantee I am going to have many very vivid and long lucid dreams tonight.

----------


## hiiambob89

I hope⛪

----------


## ecp13

I'm in!

----------


## Keeboard

I will have a long, vivid, lucid dream tonight! Good luck to everyone else!

----------


## hiiambob89

I'm going to have the damn best, long and vivid lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> I'm going to have the damn best, long and vivid lucid dream tonight.



this

----------


## Keeboard

It worked! I shall have another LD tonight that's also long and vivid!

----------


## hiiambob89

This present probably has special me to perfect your mom said that it will make sure I am not

----------


## hiiambob89

JShfdj

----------


## MagicChicken

Merrry christmas you filthy animals!!!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I shall sell sea shells to the shill on the silly sea shore TONIGHT in a lucid dream

----------


## BlueDiamond

Shall I?

----------


## Hackfleisch

Oh boy, here we go!

----------


## tblanco

gonna be a good night. I'm going flying.

----------


## eltane

Tonight i will have a really long lucid dream!

----------


## huga

Oh everyone is here 

I'M IN TOO

Tonight i WILL have lucid dreams
I will report those Wonderful Exploration for u guys

----------


## Letaali

I'm gonna have the most amazing lucid dream tonight!
It will be super stable, ludicrously long and I will have absolute control over the dream!
I will complete one of the TotY tasks and my personal goal in it!

100% confirmed. Gonna be an amazing dream, trust me.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Tonight, I'm going to have a Layer 4, and I know EXACTLY how I'm going to do it.

----------


## AstronomyDomine

Great idea. Subconscious intention! I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## allijoy

I'm back... Another dry spell  :tongue2:  (That will be broken tonight!)

----------


## spellbee2

Dry spell. Broken. Tonight. Lesgo.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

How about a 20-minute Layer 4 in preparation for the Challenge? Please?

----------


## hiiambob89

I am going to have a great lucid dream tonight.

----------


## naturespirit

I am starting a persistent realm. Tonight. In a lucid.

----------


## allijoy

I only have a few fragments of dream memories from yesterday, but I'm pretty sure I was lucid because I remember waking up excited (irl). This will work again, I'm sure.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Trying my luck tonight!

----------


## allijoy

I'm going to actually REMEMBER my lucid adventures tonight 😛

----------


## allijoy

It works

----------


## Valor

Tonight I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## allijoy

I am posting this at 11:11 P.M on the 11th day in the 1st month of the year. IT'S A SIGN!

----------


## allijoy

:smiley:

----------


## MeTheDreamer

Hopefully this will work. I haven't had a lucid dream since I started in October last year

----------


## Kindred

I Will have another awesome lucid dream  :smiley:

----------


## hiiambob89

I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight, guaranteed. Since I posted this.

----------


## hiiambob89

I will have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## allijoy

I think I'm getting my ability back  ::D: 

Soon, I won't need to post here for lucid dreams anymore.

----------


## Dtraveller

i will lucid dream for 1 hour tonight. since i posted in here ::goodjob2::

----------


## Clidu

Lets go!!!

----------


## allijoy

Dreeeams!

----------


## Valor

Tonight I will be lucid in a dream.

----------


## MeTheDreamer

Tonight I'm going to have my first lucid dream ever!

----------


## tblanco

Wild
A haiku 


5 hours later i wake
Sinking down while holding on
Aware in the dream

----------


## allijoy

I swear I'm not trying to spam xD

----------


## MeTheDreamer

Well, did not have a lucid dream just 2 normal dreams and a nightmate

----------


## Dtraveller

two dreams since posting in here.wow,looking forward to atleast 30-45 min of lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Dtraveller

the two were lucid.

----------


## gilianzz

Tonight I will have a lucid dream!

----------


## Dtraveller

Tonight i am gonna have a Lucid Dream,and ask my DC character called "jahbez" some important Questions and insights.

----------


## hiiambob89

This is a post

----------


## Z-Grav

I'm doing it tonight

----------


## jbaron

Yessssss!

----------


## miktux

it worked me one time maybe it works another  ::D:  lets give a shot  ::D:

----------


## Dodge631

I'd sure like one

----------


## StygianThemis

Oh dejection. I'm fixing to fall back asleep after waking up after 5h. I will haunt you with a vengeance if I don't have a lucid dream tonight!  :vicious:

----------


## Enz

Yoooooooooo

----------


## KonjikiDreams

I'm dreaming right now though  ::holycrap::

----------


## ShibaInu

;-D it works

----------


## LucidBoi

this will work. thanks.

----------


## oneironautics

i've seen this thread so many times but been skeptical, guess its time to start believeing :-) tonight i will have a lucid

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Doing it

----------


## Dtraveller

Last night i had along lucid dream in which i asked Several DCs a simple Question,what date is it? they all agreed it is 2117.lol

Gonna do it tonight,a long lucid happy dream

----------


## Dtraveller

Last night i had along lucid dream in which i asked Several DCs a simple Question,what date is it? they all agreed it is 2117.lol

Gonna do it tonight,a long lucid happy dream

----------


## angelmoth

Recently woke up from my first lucid dream in a long time! Hopefully this will trigger another!  :smiley:

----------


## GameGamer

Tonight is my first lucid dream. I can feel it  ::D:

----------


## RStronghammer

Let's-a play!

----------


## Kryslove

Tonight's the night! Lucid dream!

----------


## SeventyFiveSins

(first post)

Here i come!

----------


## Churro

Can I just post every day? Is that cheating?

----------


## Dreaamer

Lucidity here i come

----------


## Triple3

Tonight's the night.  Yay!!!

----------


## larvitar563

Let's see if I do become lucid when I go to bed in a couple minutes.

----------


## BlairBros

Time to be welcomed back into the fold after an extended hiatus  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Lucid me now!  :mwahaha:

----------


## heylucid

I will have a lucid dream tonight then.

----------


## rupestrian

This is a dream!

----------


## EnricoXVS

Then Yees i will have another lucid tonight

----------


## lonewolf101

Im ready

----------


## lonewolf101

Im ready

----------


## ryytytut

Meow

----------


## iThousandSunny

Welp,it worked once before.

----------


## lucidbunnie

Here is to hoping I have a restful sleep and stable lucid dream tonight. ^o^

A little bit of random fact for you guys... It's actually the year 12017 HE. Look it up if you want to,  it's interesting.

----------


## kittencat123

I really want a lucid dream. Posting! Hope it works  :smiley: 
At lest I can have a sort-of lie in tomorrow

----------


## HakaishinChampa

Might as well try this, it _is_ the weekend.

----------


## Lang

Yes, please! So have you wished it, so shell it be!  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Tonight will be a night in-between proper WBTB nights, so here goes. Anyone reading this, suggest two techs you like, and I'll flip a coin to decide which one I use this time.

----------


## NyxCC

LD time!  :smiley: 





> Tonight will be a night in-between proper WBTB nights, so here goes. Anyone reading this, suggest two techs you like, and I'll flip a coin to decide which one I use this time.



- repeating lucid mantras
- ssild

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> LD time! 
> 
> 
> 
> - repeating lucid mantras
> - ssild



And the verdict is...tails! (SSILD)

----------


## Astra

Please, please, dear brain, give me a lucid dream

----------


## GameGamer

Yehhh, I'll get one tonight

----------


## RGDreamer

I will have a lucid dream tonight 🌚

----------


## HakaishinChampa

Doing this right before bed  :smiley: 

I will LD tonight, I will update you guys in the morning.

Edit: Didn't LD, this is the last Edit I'll make. I will Lucid Dream tonight.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Trying my luck

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Here's going for 30 minutes tonight.

----------


## ProudasaPeacock

I have a good feeling about tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Got it! 21-32 minutes today.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Trying again  ::-P:

----------


## vampireSkulls

I hope this works. I'm trying to do shared dreaming

----------


## Simax

Come on lucidity, let's get happening~

----------


## namit2saxena

If I get my first LD today, I will find you and buy you a cookie.

----------


## TomGrr

Humm wild or just wbtb? But I guess I'm going to have a ld anyway so it doesn't matter  ::D:

----------


## flowinginzone

Whenever I dream, I will be aware that i am dreaming, I will easily recognize that I am dreaming, I will be Lucid in my dream tonight!!! Jayh!   :smiley:

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Balls to the wall. LETS GO BRAIN, 1v1 ME

----------


## LostTraveller9

..couldnt hurt

----------


## ViolettaWilde

I will have a lucid dream in the morning!  Yes, I will!

----------


## GameGamer

Please brain give me one tonight

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Getting in shape for the upcoming competition

----------


## Seabatt

At first I was like "Ehhh not now." Now I'm like "What happens if I do? What about if I don't?", and here I am.

----------


## HakaishinChampa

Three times a charm...on this page.

----------


## ARandomViewer

That's nice I had my first lucid dream two days ago, I was able to fill four and a half pages worth of adventure. Pretty nice don't you think. Welp I will reply in the morning good luck good night. Now this is weird, I am about 100% sure this will work but something weird happened (let me point this out part of this is cause can't breath right now and need my inhaler and it has been like this ever since "going to sleep") and I hope someone can explain this. So I am going to sleep and I feel weird and open my eyes and I'm like hmmm I did all of my reality checks to see what would happen, but they didn't happen so I go back to trying to sleep. Now this time _I'm having "dreams" while I'm aware of my waking body and can move it. Also I gave these visions orders by word in my mind see I couldn't control my vison body but some things happened. Now back to the vison or dream thing can I have and explanation I'm pretty sure it had something to do with my hypogenic imagery. So I can't seem to sleep tonight, so I'm going to stay up and sleep tomorrow (won't be hard cause I "woke up" pretty late._

----------


## ARandomViewer

Why do you have a time to edit? Well any ways forget that last post I still haven't done this correctly I was way to tired last night to remember. (since I pulled an all nighter)

----------


## Lang

> Why do you have time to edit? Well, any ways forget that last post I still haven't done this correctly I was way too tired last night to remember. (since I pulled an all nighter)



Congratulations on your First Lucid Dream!
Are you having trouble editing? 
I think it is a 24-hour to a 48-hour window to edit a post, here on the forum. I'm not really sure why it's like that but, if you forget, it's better to wait until someone else posts again before you post again. 

Good luck with your future LDs!

----------


## ARandomViewer

Thank you It was a pretty fun LD I had 4 and a half pages worth of adventure in it. (In a different DJ)

----------


## syth406

My lucid dream where I get out of bed, try the light switch, discover I'm dreaming, and walk through the wall to go outside and explore my subconscious mind will be mindblowingly awesome.

----------


## ARandomViewer

Im gonna have a great lucid dream tonight and Ima search on google "the best ways to become lucid"

----------


## RaveCrazedDave

What if I don't want a lucid dream?

----------


## Cobalt Storm

> What if I don't want a lucid dream?



Tough.

----------


## StrawberryDream

Might as well post. Hoping for a LD tonight.

----------


## Tasca

It's gonna happen tonight I can feel it

----------


## Snehk

Had a dryspell for too long... much too long. May all DCs and nightmares lurking in my dreamlands better watch out - I'm coming back...

----------


## DILDo

It's been 3 years, but I'll let this kava sit and dig out old hobbies. Back into dreamland!

----------


## Lang

Good luck!  ::D:

----------


## nightdagger

Lucidity!

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Posting in there, tonight I have a pretty intense thing cooking up so I have to get that lucid dream.

----------


## anonimo876

better work or i will haunt you in the next dream !

----------


## hiiambob89

Ok guess I will then.

----------


## lucidbunnie

I had a lucid dream few days ago, but for the last few days no lucids. Here is to hoping I get one tonight. Anyway here is something random.... for anyone else having trouble falling asleep like me, I totally recommend taking melatonin. It helps me a lot. ^^

----------


## hiiambob89

Ok I will I guess.

----------


## ViolettaWilde

I posted to this thread once before and it worked, so I'm doing it again.  I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## CloudyChaos

Glad to be part of this thread! I believe in the power of belief!

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Going in for a full week!

----------


## AshkoreDracson

And another one!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Could really use a few at a time like this.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

There is indeed a charm on this page.

----------


## Lang

Lucid me baby!  :smiley:

----------


## casualdreamer

I shall have one tonight!

----------


## Dandon

Let's give this a go. Come on thread, grant me a lucid dream!

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Let's go!

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Going in for a year.

----------


## Ark

Let's give it a try

----------


## Mementos

Worth a try

----------


## Lang

Sure, with a little of magic, you can have Just a little touch of star quality.  :wink2:

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Let's go for it.

----------


## deadSlowAndStop

Woohoo! The dry spell ends here.

----------


## elfusilado

Will ld tonite.

----------


## Vipeloid

i will lucid dream tonight

----------


## Surprisejedi

Thank you for letting me have a lucid dream tonight. My plan, is to have a lucid dream tonight. Then ask my mind to let me be able to LD more in the future 😊

----------


## Mitchellkid

I shall lucid dream tonight and rember everthing

----------


## Seabatt

Hmm...

----------


## Wool

wooh yes plz

----------


## Agus

I will lucid dream tonight  :Cheeky:

----------


## psychonaut93

Lucidity tonight! hah

----------


## Lang

^Upon the reality, this non-lucid dream does stand, bring awareness so I can do the rest of the lucid tasks at hand.

----------


## Kageonite

Last time I posted I had an LD after a month dry spell. It's been at least 5 months since my last LD and I know this will work again. Good luck to me.

----------


## sizm0

It's happening TONIGHT!!!

----------


## Shabby

Lesgo

----------


## chucktm

Gday

----------


## Mayll0

Bet your ass I am going to have a lucid dream tonight

----------


## ViolettaWilde

This has worked before, so-- I *WILL* have lucid dreams TONIGHT! I *WILL* have perfect clarity and awareness within those lucid dreams! I *WILL* remain in my lucid dreams for as long as I wish! I *WILL* remember my dreams with perfect clarity! I *WILL* stop using exclamation points for every sentence! Okay, I'm done.

----------


## Cron

Here we go. Placebo time. :p

----------


## lonewolf101

New Year, New Dreams!

----------


## lonewolf101

> New Year, New Dreams!





Actually had a Lucid dream!

----------


## ElsiaStar

I am going to have a lucid dream tonight. And it's going to be epic. *BOOM.* 

I sent it out into the world, therefore it shall happen.

----------


## LucidSuperPower

Scheming on Dreaming

----------


## AlienOG

I'll make WILD happen tonight.

----------


## Cdwoods

I am going to have a lucid dream tonight, and it will be a great night.

----------


## naturespirit

Yes I will.

----------


## NeoHenry

Today I will have a lucid dream.

In fact, I'm going to write out that "I shall be aware I am dreaming" 60 times on paper tonight before I go to sleep.

----------


## JBML

8aa6f45063b6714c9c4be16327155a7c.jpg

----------


## toilet

I have had LDs in the future. ::tardis::

----------


## NeoHenry

You can never go wrong with telling yourself that you will have a lucid dream every day every hour.

----------


## magickalex

i will have lucid dreams every night.

----------


## Obliviated

Worth a try hah (:

----------


## lucidbunnie

I been having couple lucids every day on and off, but here goes. Hopefully I'll have one where I'm energetic. Lately I been feeling rather drowsy and fatigued within my lucid dreams. ^^

----------


## Icyice

I've been out of practice for quite a while.
Let's see if this old thing still works.

----------


## Coatl

Hi!

----------


## Zuko

Of course I will!  ::cooler::

----------


## Lang

Yes, I will!

----------


## goldenrose

I'll try it...I will lucid dream tonight

----------


## MadMonkey

I need to set my intentions to lucid dream more often. Making this post will do that. (Not to mention the magic of the post will make me have a lucid anyways! ::tongue:: )

----------


## LodeRunner13

"The thread was the reason I had a lucid dream last night, not the DILD or MILD"

                                                                               -me in the morning

----------


## hiiambob89

Boop

----------


## lucidbunnie

I'm curious if posting here has helped anyone... with over 60 pages, this thread is bound to have developed some sort of intention enhancing powers. XD

----------


## Durza

I'll try and see if it does the trick, I saw some people had success in reading their posts, let mine be the same.  It shall happen!

----------


## MisakaMikoto

hi

----------


## dreamscaper22

I havent had a lucid dream in a long time...so i am due  CLARITY NOW lol

----------


## Keeboard

Im gonna break my dry spell and have a long, vivid, lucid dream tonight with lots of control, about Doctor Who?

----------


## Lang

We shall be free and flying!! I wish it, to become Lucid, it shall be!!

----------


## PrisonPlanet

just saw video on youtube 'lucid dream every single time!'  forget name of youtuber (koi-something) accompanied w picture of host smiling as magical bolt of lightning shoots into forhead..im at a loss for words

----------


## azrafox

The last time I did this 6 months ago, it worked. I've had a dry spell since then due to a particularly busy waking life and other things. So true to this thread, it's about time I had another one right?  :smiley:

----------


## Methos

We shall see.

----------


## inheritedlaughs

That's the plan!

----------


## Methos

Lousy recall last night so I MIGHT have been lucid and just don't remember. Tonight... I WILL get lucid and I WILL remember all my dreams.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Everything's worth a try at least once. Maybe even twice. Ad infinitum would be best in this case.  ::cooler::

----------


## womp

Going back in tonight. Wish me luck, DV.

----------


## HakaishinChampa

It's been awhile, I haven't been doing many Dream Journal entries on here because they've been getting too mature for this website and too personal.

I would like to have a Lucid Dream, I've been getting close - Lucid Dreaming becomes a frequent topic in my dreams. It's mentioned every other dream and is a huge plot element in my dreams usually but I'm not Lucid. 

I've not been doing any Reality Checks in the last few months and I started doing them every other hour of the day when awake.

If I don't post a message sometime tomorrow that means I've failed, I may or may not tell the contents of my Lucid Dream.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> If I don't post a message sometime tomorrow that means I've failed, I may or may not tell the contents of my Lucid Dream.



Hey, don't let us assume you have failed. Don't let *yourself* assume that you've failed!  ::bslap::

----------


## HakaishinChampa

> Hey, don't let us assume you have failed. Don't let *yourself* assume that you've failed!



I mean it is possible that I could've had a Lucid Dream but forgot all together. We forget dreams easily so what about Lucid Dreams?

Also I'll try to Induce a Lucid Dream again tonight using VILD.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> I mean it is possible that I could've had a Lucid Dream but forgot all together. We forget dreams easily so what about Lucid Dreams?
> 
> Also I'll try to Induce a Lucid Dream again tonight using VILD.



My experience is that lucids are harder to forget, but not unforgettable. Still, we do have micro-waking up almost a hundred times through each night, and we don't remember any of that most of the time.

As for how forgettable dreams are in general, I'd say it depends on level of lucidity and whether there's a lot of information input (i.e. light and sound) on waking up, from the surrounding environment.

Good luck, remember intentions.  :smiley:

----------


## 9sk

not only will I have a lucid dream, it shall be so enjoyable it will be rated 5-stars! Indeed, even among lucid dreams, 5-star is a rarity, at only about 1/3, but I have hope!

----------


## ZAD

Looks like I'm going to get lucid tonight!  ::D:

----------


## ZAD

> Looks like I'm going to get lucid tonight!



Hey, it worked! (DJ Entry)

----------


## Ironhide148

I believe you, if I dont LD tonight, you owe me a cookie.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Hell yeah - one lucid dream coming up!

----------


## Lang

Suit up!! Power up and lucid up. It's super lucid time!!

----------


## rkkaz

Bet

----------


## ViolettaWilde

It's worked before, it'll work again! I will go lucid tonight!

----------


## doge

You bet I am. I'm 100% sure. *sweating intentifies*

----------


## pointofbeing

Lets dream like we had imaginations greater than ourselves, lets dream like we did when we were kids.  Lets let today's fires and tribulation's, be tonight's jubilation's.  Everyone's lucid tonight.

----------


## Clidu

I'm ready to fall asleep after my shift has finished and go into a d.i.l.d and it will happen now iv commented =D

----------


## carfy

Yes we all lucid dream tonight!!  :smiley:

----------


## nuri

Finally I will get to start working on my f-list

----------


## Lang

Yes!! Why not!  :smiley:

----------


## zelcrow

Hoping this thread grants me the luck to go lucid tonight!  Best of wishes to everyone else too.

----------


## anti_nation

_Clarity of thought and mind
Come to me now and every time
I am yours and you are mine
Clear thoughts and vision intertwined_

I hope to grasp and latch onto that sensation of lucidity I remember so fondly, and bring it with me to whatever dreamscape I happen to find myself in. Wish me luck tonight!

----------


## KingInYellow

I will be going to sleep in around 12 hours. I will report back.

----------


## Lang

This simple wish is mine to cast, a magic spell to make it last, I close my eyes a little shiver, this lucid wish for me now please deliver. 3x

----------


## SrirachaDreamer

Yes! I will lucid dream tonight!

----------


## KingInYellow

I hope it happens, going to go to sleep in a few hours.

EDIT: Dang... no lucid dreams, but I did have five dreams.

----------


## DILDo

:smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## FrancooO

::yddd::  ! Yes !  ::yddd::

----------


## TerraSoul

Okay, guess i'll have a lucid tonight  :Nod yes:

----------


## ZenLD

Never knew it was so easy  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## nia02

hey you could tell me before that in was enough to post here to have a lucid dream  ::chuckle::

----------


## ZenLD

> hey you could tell me before that in was enough to post here to have a lucid dream



Sorry, but you were smart and figured it out anyways  ::chuckle::

----------


## Lang

Lucid dream me!

----------


## MisakaMikoto

give  ::content::

----------


## Lang

I'm LUCID!!  ::D:

----------


## KevNice

Posting for luck.

----------


## Cerebrite

I hope i do now lolol

----------


## ShinyDreams

I'm not sure if this will work, but I'll try. If I don't have a DILD dream tonight, I'm gonna use WILD tomorrow morning. And if it should work ( I hope it) I'm gonna post here again!
I'm GONNA HAVE A LUCID DREAM TONIGHT! 

I am lucid!

----------


## JES

Perfect, thank you.

----------


## psi

Looking forward to it.  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

Lucid me, please!!

----------


## GordanFreeman

_I command you, give me Lucid dream Now!_

----------


## indoholik

Sooo, here we go. Shall have one too  ::D:

----------


## S4M

I'll give it a try.

Edit: It worked  :smiley:

----------


## EmptyBucket

this.mind.WillLucidTonight = true;

----------


## Tap

Sign me up too!

----------


## shooshtime

Let's get LUCID

----------


## dreamscaper22

Ah, $&!% here we go again...need that lucid when i go to sleep though

----------


## anti_nation

I've been on quite the dry spell. 

My recall has been rather consistent. 

Dreams have been vivid; content has gotten much more nonsensical.

Tonight's the night. It's time to cross the threshold into lucidity.

----------


## Lang

Why not... A simple wish wouldn't hurt.

----------


## anti_nation

Surprisingly, it worked! In a weak way. Here's to try #2!

----------


## jshumck

I haven't tried this in a while so here it goes. Manifestation of will, GO!

----------


## nozz

Tonight is the night for me

----------


## Manou

Let me have that LD tonight! Also this is my first post here  :smiley:

----------


## PremiumOtter

Lucid dreams tonight, 4 lyfe  :armflap:

----------


## EnricoXVS

Gimme a lucid tonight , mighty magical thread !

----------


## EnricoXVS

well it worked , time to use it once again xD . 
i humbly ask for another lucid divine thread!

----------


## Washwaver

I meeeeeeeeean, yeah, sure

----------


## Lang

Oh, the magic, don't fail me now...

----------


## Martz

Here's to lucid dreaming tonight!

----------


## Lang

Oui oui !! L'amener sur!! Même les rêveurs lucides chevronnés ont besoin d'un peu d'aide des dieux  :smiley:

----------


## 9sk

I can show you... miracles

----------


## 9sk

Im losing my streak so heres to hoping a gift from my subconscious... Western dream here I go

----------


## RNelson

Here's to Lucid dreaming in the new year.

----------


## Eveningsky

Let's give this another shot!  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Cheers to a very plentiful Lucid Year for everyone on Dream Views!!

----------


## adrez

Come on, give me a lucid dream plz...

----------


## Lokoloi

welp

----------


## UsernameTaken

Okay lets see if this will work

----------


## Lang

> Okay lets see if this will work



Good Luck!!  ::D:

----------


## gbosah

I am dreaming

----------


## anti_nation

Lucidity is a maze with no walls. It's right in front of me every single night, yet I still manage to lose myself in the flurry of irrelevant sensory input. Irrelevant but so, so beautiful. Maybe that's why it's so hard to find my way.

Here's to another try.  :Cheeky:  Worst case scenario, I'll just be awestruck.  ::dreaming::

----------


## sizm0

It's happening TONIGHT!!!

----------


## Box77

Im in a dry spell right now, I dont remember the last time o got a lucid, I dont think it was this year.

----------


## Lang

Hey! Welcome Back! Good Luck!!  ::D:

----------


## Letaali

yeah, would love to have a lucid dream again. Haven't had a single one in 2020 yet

----------


## Fruityowl

Sneep Snorp.

----------


## Emin3mdudu

So lucid dreaming tonight, and creating a portal into Alterworld.

----------


## caltexs

yew

----------


## KatBee

TONIGHT, I LUCID DREAM. I should really check whats in my pockets, too.

----------


## Letaali

I posted in this thread a week ago and got a lucid dream last night. It works! :p

----------


## Lang

Must become lucid!!

----------


## KatBee

I posted, and then had a lucid. IT WORKS. Heres to another LD tonight!

----------


## hattufig

I'm gonna have a lucid dream in 8 hours!

----------


## Lang

♪♫ Give it to me baby!! ♪ ♫  :tongue2:

----------


## OfTheHay

I need this

----------


## Seabatt

I needs a new pair of dream shoes! ::D:

----------


## Lang

Hopefully, hard work will pay off and I will have better lucid dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

The next time I am dreaming, I will remember "I am dreaming."

----------


## anti_nation

Long overdue for a night time adventure. Yes please!  :smiley:

----------


## hurricane1124

I am posting here, will have a lucid dream.

----------


## 9sk

toga himiko lucid dream here i go

----------


## bunuba

.
I'll put just one dot here to have a lucid dream tonight.

----------


## Lang

Hope to catch some lucid fireflies, tonight so I can collect them in my dream journal jar. So I can light up my life?

----------


## Ant101

Here goes,  I will remember to recognise my dream signs and realise Im dreaming!

----------


## Hilary

The next time I see a popsicle stick, I will ask myself - Am I dreaming?

----------


## Lang

Hither's hoping! Despite the unforeseen bumpy roads headeth and the hectic schedule i hath't coequal but anon, i wilt becometh lucid tonight!

----------


## Hilary

Okay. Not even asking for a lucid dream (although that'd be cool). Tonight I will remember at least three dreams with clarity.

----------


## Hilary

Gratitude for remembering 3 dreams. Tonight I will remember 4 dreams with increased clarity.

----------


## Hilary

> Gratitude for remembering 3 dreams. Tonight I will remember 4 dreams with increased clarity.



Come on, brain, let's do this.

----------


## Hilary

Gratitude for the awesome dream recall. Now, when I start to question my reality in the dream, _I perform a RC._

----------


## monsa199a

Tonight I will become lucid!  I will see my hands and realize that I'm dreaming...
Is this a dream? Am I dreaming?

mantra:
"May I awaken within this dream and grasp the fact that I'm dreaming, so that all dreamlike beings may likewise awake
from the nightmare of illusory suffering and confusion."

----------


## Lang

Positive vibration for my lucidity!

----------


## monsa199a

> Positive vibration for my lucidity!



yeah man, I see you in the air! :superman:  ::fly::  :superman:

----------


## krikkitbot

It's about bedtime for me. Time to get lucid and knock one of my goals off my list!

----------


## Lang

> It's about bedtime for me. Time to get lucid and knock one of my goals off my list!








> yeah man, I see you in the air!



Good luck on your lucid!!

----------


## Lang

This simple wish is mine to cast, a magic spell to make it last, I close my eyes a little shiver, this lucid wish for everyone here now please deliver. 3x

----------


## monsa199a

> This simple wish is mine to cast, a magic spell to make it last, I close my eyes a little shiver, this lucid wish for everyone here now please deliver. 3x



That #3 again! So mote it be.. amén..

----------


## Lang

Alright, universe!! Send some lucidity to everyone dear to me, who has been working hard on getting lucid. They need that extra nudge in that right direction. Good luck everyone!  ::D:  But, most of it is all you!! you guys can do it!

----------


## monsa199a

> Alright, universe!! Send some lucidity to everyone dear to me, who has been working hard on getting lucid. They need that extra nudge in that right direction. Good luck everyone!  But, most of it is all you!! you guys can do it!



...and may y'all find your hands and totems withinthe dream!!! 333
20200724_180928_585980.jpg

----------


## michael79

I prefer to have an OBE instead.

----------


## Lang

> I prefer to have an OBE instead.



Do whatever is comfortable for you or what works for you.  :smiley:  Good luck with whatever you ARE doing, dude.  :wink2:

----------


## Hilary

So this is my new affirmation. I will practice this affirmation every night before falling asleep. Sweet, simple,_ perfect._
*
I question my reality often.*

----------


## michael79

Ohhhh Great Spirit of this thread, please grant me with more Lucidity for this month ::bowdown::

----------


## Draeger

Time to enhance my attempt tonight, or maybe do more. Only thing I have to do is coax my mind to believe this thread will do something and it'll add some bonus chances.

So. Whenever I enter a dream I will do a reality check, and it will produce a result that shows the truth and I will be aware. Maybe a little greedy, but maybe it'll come true a little.

----------


## Lang

Hopefully, I will have some luck today...

----------


## Matteftw

Yup, tonight is the night!

----------

